# Meerforellenfänge März 2007



## Stellheadidini

SOO Neuer Monat neues Glück, und das heiße Frühjahr rückt immer näher:vik: 

mal sehen was diesen Monat so rausgezuppelt wird
euch allen ein #6 DICKES PETRI#6 
und vergesst die cam beim angeln nicht


----------



## Argus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Eine untermaßige ca 35cm Meerforelle in Eckernförde am Kurstrand .

Gruß    Argus


----------



## der_Jig

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hi,

ich war grad eigentlich nur kurz bei Knutzen (meinem Händler) in Kiel und ja...

Was sah ich da? 

Eine Meerforelle von 1,14m und 14,6kg!!! 

Gebissen hat sie vor Hohenfelde auf einen silber-grünen Snaps in 20gr.

Nun mal wieder die Frage "Lachs oder Meerforelle"?
Wir sind allerdings zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es eine Meerforelle ist, denn auch unterhalb der Seitenlinie waren Punkte zu erkennen...

Wirklich ein wunderschöner Fisch, hab leider nur ein blödes Foto, aber besser als nichts! 

Das sollte doch Mut machen, 

also... Ab ins Wasser und nachziehen!


----------



## Living Dead

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

btw: Schöner Lachs würd ich sagen!


----------



## gerwinator

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

würd ich mich anschließen...
sieht sehr nach lax aus, aber trotzdem hätte ich mich auch über den fisch gefreut wenn ich ihn gefangen hätte


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

wat´n Brummer. So schlecht ist das Bild nicht und sag mal Lax #6


----------



## bennie

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

mächtiger fisch! ... dem fänger alles gute!


----------



## Kescherdriller

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Von mir auch einen dicken Glückwunsch an den Fänger#6 #6 

Ich würde auch eher sagen:LAX:k :k 

Gruß und TL,

Kescherdriller


----------



## Locke

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Nice Fisch!
Petri dem Fänger.

Aber, vom Strand geangelt oder erschleppt?

Gruss Locke


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Ich war heute nach einigen Wochen endlich einmal wieder an der Küste. Die Bedingungen schienen endlich einmal vielversprechend zu sein. Nach mäßigen westlichen Winden gestern heute eine Brise so um Ost. Das bringt mich stets auf die Idee an eine Stelle zu fahren, an der es häufiger als anderswo Überspringer gibt. 

Am frühen Morgen um 7.45 Uhr gab es einen Überspringer von 62 cm auf einen Filur 21g am Übergang vom dunklen Grund zum Sandboden. 

Am Mittag klingelte es nochmals mit einem Überpringer von 61 cm auf Möre Silda. Der Fisch war zwar etwas kleiner, aber wesentlich wilder als der Fisch vom Morgen war. Es dauerte fast 15 Minuten bis der Fisch im Kescher sicher aufgehoben war. 

Ein schönes Erlebnis. 

Herzlichen Gruß 

Bernd


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moin Männers.


Was soll ich sagen, was für'n Tach.

*Wann:* Heute 13.00 - 17.00
*Wo:* Ostsee  
*Wetter:* Bewölkt, teilweise Sonne.
*Temp:* Luft öhhh|kopfkrat so 6-8° und Wasser so 4-5°
*Köder:* Gladsax 27gr in blau/silber
*Fisch:* ca. 40er schwimmt wieder,49er,52er,63er
und 2 während des gefechts verlohren.
Noch 3 anfasser gehabt, aber die wollten nich#c 

http://img337.*ih.us/img337/6518/mefo01gc0.th.png

Die drei Schönheiten und der mitgenommene Gladsax

http://img410.*ih.us/img410/5366/mefo02cy1.th.png

Glücklicher Fänger mit der 63er und Kopfschmerzen :q 

http://img258.*ih.us/img258/3623/mefo03ib8.th.png

Hier nochmal alle 4 zusammen

http://img208.*ih.us/img208/9413/gladsaxzi7.th.png

Leider etwas unscharf aber man kanns erkennen.
So sieht mein "Liebling" nu aus. Musste ganz schön Leiden, aber egal. Montag bekommt er nen Zwillingsbruder.  

Genialer Tag, morgen gehts in die zweite runde.


----------



## holt fast

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Sauber Bernd


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

*moin moin und petri heil an alle fänger, tolle fische!!!


gruß, troutmaster
*


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Allen Fängern ein dickes Petrie!!!

Sven


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Lachsbrötchen schrieb:


> Moin Männers.
> 
> 
> Was soll ich sagen, was für'n Tach.
> 
> *Wann:* Heute 13.00 - 17.00
> *Wo:* Ostsee
> *Wetter:* Bewölkt, teilweise Sonne.
> *Temp:* Luft öhhh|kopfkrat so 6-8° und Wasser so 4-5°
> *Köder:* Gladsax 27gr in blau/silber
> *Fisch:* ca. 40er schwimmt wieder,49er,52er,63er
> und 2 während des gefechts verlohren.
> Noch 3 anfasser gehabt, aber die wollten nich#c
> 
> http://img337.*ih.us/img337/6518/mefo01gc0.th.png
> 
> Die drei Schönheiten und der mitgenommene Gladsax
> 
> http://img410.*ih.us/img410/5366/mefo02cy1.th.png
> 
> Glücklicher Fänger mit der 63er und Kopfschmerzen :q
> 
> http://img258.*ih.us/img258/3623/mefo03ib8.th.png
> 
> Hier nochmal alle 4 zusammen
> 
> http://img208.*ih.us/img208/9413/gladsaxzi7.th.png
> 
> Leider etwas unscharf aber man kanns erkennen.
> So sieht mein "Liebling" nu aus. Musste ganz schön Leiden, aber egal. Montag bekommt er nen Zwillingsbruder.
> 
> Genialer Tag, morgen gehts in die zweite runde.


 
alter schwede, steffen!!!
da hast ja zugelangt wa!!!
petri mein lieber.
ich war gestern ne runde belly boaten, allerdings gab es da ausser nem lütten dickschädel nix zu holen...
naja wenigstens den schneider bekämpft!!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



> alter schwede, steffen!!!
> da hast ja zugelangt wa!!!
> petri mein lieber.
> ich war gestern ne runde belly boaten, allerdings gab es da ausser nem lütten dickschädel nix zu holen...
> naja wenigstens den schneider bekämpft!!!
> 
> grüße
> 
> mirco


 
moin mirco

danke. dir auch ein petri  |rolleyes  

mit dem belly war ich auch kurz in falshöft draußen, war abba tote höse.
hab scho überlegt nach haus zu donnern, was ich ja zum glück nich gemacht hab.

wat hällste denn davon wenn wir ma mit de büx loszubbeln.
bringt glaub ich momentan mehr als die ente.


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Klein aber Mein.....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/[URL="http://img95.*ih.us/my.php?image=lpic1311ow1.jpg"][IMG]http://img95.*ih.us/img95/5805/lpic1311ow1.th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Lachsbrötchen schrieb:


> moin mirco
> 
> danke. dir auch ein petri  |rolleyes
> 
> mit dem belly war ich auch kurz in falshöft draußen, war abba tote höse.
> hab scho überlegt nach haus zu donnern, was ich ja zum glück nich gemacht hab.
> 
> wat hällste denn davon wenn wir ma mit de büx loszubbeln.
> bringt glaub ich momentan mehr als die ente.


 
leider war gestern erstamal mein letztes fischen!!!
ziehe doch um und steh dann die nächsten wochen zwischen montagen von der arbeit aus und dem zusammensuchen des hausstandes...
#q :c 
aber danach werd ich auch wieder am dicken ende der rute stehen und selbige ins wasser halten...(jajaaa ich weiß:tatüü)
aber bis dahin ist erstmal ruhe angesagt!!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## chicken

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hallo Mefo-Fischer,

allen nunächst ein dickes Petri !!!!!

Bin noch nicht so lange hier und wäre Euch dankbar für ein paar helfende Worte.
Werde am nächsten Freitag nachmittags mein Glück in Bliesdorf rechts der Stahltreppe mit Watbüchse versuchen. Hat jemand dort schonmal gute Erfahrungen sammeln können ??
Vielleicht kennt ja jemand diese Revier ganz gut...

Verspreche auch alles hier inkl. Fotos zu dokumentieren

Lasst es an der Küste krachen, Jungs...

Markus


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Glückwunsch Christian.

ich war gestern am selben Strand wie du. Fisch ohne Ende.

Ich hatte zwei Fische an der Leine. Die erste hat sich leider kurz vor der Landung verabschiedet und die zweite hing nur 3 Sekunden. Dumm gelaufen.

Petri, Uli


----------



## troutfisher

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

*Moin Moin,*

:vik: *WAT FÜR EIN SPITZEN TAG :vik: *


*Wann:* Heute 9.00 - 14.00
*Wo:* Ostsee  
*Wer:* Ich / mein Sohn / Kumpel mit Bellyboat
*Wetter:* Sonne.teilweise bewökt
*Temp:* 6-8° und Wasser so 4-5° S/ SO
*Köder:* Fliege Magnus / Blinker 18/22g grün /weiß
*Fisch:* 2 x ca. 40er schwimmen wieder, 1x ca 47er
und 6 während des gefechts verloren.
( 47er würde von mein Sohn gefangen 10 J ) wir wollen auch
erlich sein.

Die haben heute gebissen, das habe ich noch nicht erlebt.
Beißzeit war zwischen 10:45 und 12:00 danach war is ziemlich
rühig. Ob es mit dem steigenden Luftdruck zutun hat ? oder Mondfinsternis ?
*Die beste Show hat mein Kumpel abgeliefert mit seinem Bellyboat Kurzfassung::m *

See Glatt -keine Wellen- mein Kumpel ca 100-120m vom Strand
auf der Sandbank-auf einmal würde die See leicht wellig- die Wellen würden immer größer ca 1-2m und brachen immer an der Sandbank- und dann war Sie da ! ( Die Welle ) - Es hat ihn voll
erwischt, das Boat Flog ca 1-1,50m in die Luft- Schei..... und schnell hin - ein leichtes rotes schimmern, alles Klar die Schwimmweste- ein Schwimmender Bellyboat Fahrer als Rückenschwimmer zum Ufer -in der eine Hand das Umgekippte Bellyboat und in der Handeren Hand die Angel#6 . Alles Gut gegangen und das P im Gesicht.
Und danach keine Wellen mehr ? ( und die Stammen nicht von einem Boat )|kopfkrat 

*ALSO : Egal was für eine Wellengang oder Wind immer die Schwimmweste !!!!!*

Gruß
troutfisher |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



der_Jig schrieb:


> Eine Meerforelle von 1,14m und 14,6kg!!!



Wahnsinn !!!! |bla: egal ob Lachs oder Mefo ... was für ein Fang !!! #6
wobei ich auch auf ersteres tippe ....


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Petri den Fängern. Scheint ja richtig gut abzugehen im Moment. Auch in DK werden jetzt sehr viele gute Fische rausgeholt. Ich bin leider schon seit langem nicht mehr los gewesen. Auch dieses Wochenende wars nix, da meine Frau arbeiten musste und ich die Kiddies an der Backe hatte. Und das bei den Temperaturen und Windverhältnissen#d. Wird aber schnellsten nachgeholt, zumal ich heute meine letzten Mefofilets verputzt habe.


----------



## Sarein

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hi Leute,
sind ja alles schöne Fische...

Ich hab zu Weihnachten eine Wathose bekommen und wollt die mal ausprobieren...#6 
Einziges Problem: Ich war noch nie Watangeln, geschweige denn Mefo angeln. ;+ 
Habt Ihr vielleicht Tips für mich bezüglich der Köderwahl?
Hat vielleicht schon einer von euch an der Ostseeküste zwischen Boltenhagen und Rerik gefischt, und hätte eventuel ein HotSpot?

Wäre euch sehr Dankbar!!!!:m


----------



## totte

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Heute Eckernförder Bucht.

Von 6.45 bis 11.30 Uhr nix
Von 16.45 bis 19.00 Uhr nix
Nicht einen Zupfer gab es zu verzeichnen und habe auch keinen Fisch aus dem Wasser kommen sehen. Nur die "Haubentaucher" waren erfolgreich, Futterfisch sollte also da sein.#c


----------



## Frank 77

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



der_Jig schrieb:


> Eine Meerforelle von 1,14m und 14,6kg!!!


 #d 

Klasse Lax !!!! 

Petri dem Fänger


----------



## scandifan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hallo Zusammen ,

endlich nach vielen vergeblichen Versuchen hat es mal geklappt :q 

Da ich aus Thüringen natürlich nicht so sehr oft anne Küste komme ist die Freude über einen so suuuuper Tag besonders groß :q |supergri  |rolleyes 

Am 02.03.07 von 13:00 - 18:00 bei Wind aus W bis NW 4-5,
Wassertemperartur 4 Grad , Luft ca. 4 Grad
Wasser klar , Tiefe ca. 3 m , Mischgrund, gute Strömung
3 Mefos von 46 , 53 , 54 cm davon die 2 größeren entnommen.
1 sehr gute im Drill verloren #q ......
Die Fische bissen alle zwischen 13:30 und 15:00 Uhr auf einen 30 gr.!!! Snap in Rot-Schwarz , sehr weit draußen !!
Eigentlich fische ich nicht so schwer, aber der Wind ließ mit diesem Köder die besten Wurfweiten zu#6 

Am 03.03.07 von 10:00 bis 13:30 Uhr gleiche Stelle Nullrunde bei leichtem Ostwind , keine Strömung !

Ich versuche mal ein Bild anzuhängen !

Grüße von scandifan


----------



## Micky

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

In Weißenhaus war gestern TOTE HOSE. Ich hab von 15:00 - 18:30 Uhr genagelt. Hatte gegen 16:30 Uhr hinter der Landspitze einen Aussteiger (nach gefühlten 10-20 Sekunden am Haken). Tja, mal wieder ein guter Tag für die Fische, aber wie sollte es auch anders sein wenn ich zum MEFO angeln fahre...

Ein glücklicher Angler brachte gegen 16 Uhr seine kleine (aber wohl Erste) MEFO zum Parkplatz, ansonsten nichts los. Glückwunsch zur Premiere !!!

Auch die Bellyangler hatten nen schlechten Tag. Außer einem (!!!) Dorsch kam nichts hoch.


----------



## sunny

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Micky schrieb:


> Ich hab von 15:00 - 18:30 Uhr genagelt.



Hättest mal angeln gehen sollen. Vielleicht hättst du dann eine bekommen :q .

Aber #r  , 3,5 Std. ist schon ne anständige Nummer #6 .


----------



## Living Dead

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

hier das Bild aus der KN ..... |uhoh:


----------



## PxDaumen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Wir waren gestern (04.03.) auch in Weissenhaus...:v 

Totale Flaute... in jeder Hinsicht! Die einzige Aktion war wohl der: "fast" Sonnenbrand :e
Einfach zu schön zum Mefo-Angeln... ich will Bewölkung, bitte!

Einen kleinen Dorsch habe ich dem Wasser noch entlocken können... das wars! #d  

Gruss,
PxDaumen


----------



## Kochtoppangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Laut KN ist das die neue Deutsche Rekord Mefo .
Von offizieller Stelle (oder so ähnlich) wurde bestätigt das es eine Meerforelle ist , da sie auch Punkte unterhalb der Seitenlinie hat .

Jo ne ist klar |kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

laut Blinker bei bisher 25 Pfd und 110 Gramm von 1993


----------



## Dr. Komix

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Also ich sehe keine Punkte. 
Da hilft nur 1. DNA-Test.
Mal schauen ob den jemand bezahlen will.
Selbst wenn es ein Rotauge währe. Geiles Teil, so ein will ich auch mal haben.:g 
Also 93´ 07´ also bin ich 2021 dran!:q 
Ich mach mir mal gleich 250m 12 drauf nicht das was schief geht beim drill.


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Ich mach mir mal gleich 250m 12 drauf nicht das was schief geht beim drill.



das Teil wurde vom Schlauchboot gefangen ....
wer weiß ob es vom Ufer nicht anders ausgegangen wäre ... |kopfkrat
aber ich mach dann gleich die für 2037 fest ! :m


----------



## Kochtoppangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Ich weiß schon warum ich mir immer ne volle 270m Spule Fireline raufratter ^^

Glaub selbst ein Fisch in der größe legt keine 250m Flucht gegen eine zugeknallte Bremse hin :q


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Micky schrieb:


> In Weißenhaus war gestern TOTE HOSE. Ich hab von 15:00 - 18:30 Uhr genagelt.




.............. UND DAS NENNSTE TOTE HOSE;+ ;+ ;+ 

#r  abä trotzdem TATÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAA (BFF übernehmen sie)


----------



## @dr!

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



belle-hro schrieb:


> UND DAS NENNSTE TOTE HOSE;+ ;+ ;+




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Ein Superfisch den die beiden dort gefangen haben. Allerdings bleibt zu hoffen, dass nach dem 25 Pfund Lachs von damals, der noch Heute der angebliche deutsche Meforekord sein soll, nicht schon wieder so ein Fehler gemacht wird. Punkte unter Seitenlinie...#d 

Das ist sowas von typischem Lachs. Leider werden solche Fische immer von Wiegestellen verwogen, die selten beide Arten zu sehen bekommen.
Übrigens: Wer ist offizielle Stelle? Leider gibts genau das nicht. Eigentlich gibts nicht einmal offizielle Rekordfische...worum aber auch?


----------



## PxDaumen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Seht mal Jungs,

hier die wichtigsten Unterscheidungsmerkmale:

*Lachs:*

Oberkiefer bis Augenhöhe 
[SIZE=-2]Schwanzflosse ist konkav eingeschnitten [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]dünner Schwanzstiel [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]wenige schwarze Punkte, immer oberhalb der Seitenlinie [/SIZE]
*[SIZE=-2] Meerforelle:[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=-2]Oberkiefer bis hinter die Augen [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]Schwanzflosse ist gerade geschnitten [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]dicker Schwanzstiel [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]viele schwarze Punkte auf der gesamten Flanke [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]So... was sehen wir auf dem Foto der angeblichen Rekordmefo:

Keine schwarzen Punkte... also Lachs! |supergri  Die Schwanzflosse ist gerade geschnitten... also Mefo! #c Der Oberkiefer geht nur bis zu den Augen... also Lachs!|kopfkrat  Der Schwanzstiel ist eher dick... also Mefo! #q 

Die machens untereinander... ich habs ja schon immer gesagt! :m 

Gruss,

PxDaumen

[/SIZE]


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



PxDaumen schrieb:


> Seht mal Jungs,
> 
> hier die wichtigsten Unterscheidungsmerkmale:
> 
> *Lachs:*
> 
> Oberkiefer bis Augenhöhe
> [SIZE=-2]Schwanzflosse ist konkav eingeschnitten [/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-2]dünner Schwanzstiel [/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-2]wenige schwarze Punkte, immer oberhalb der Seitenlinie [/SIZE]
> *[SIZE=-2]Meerforelle:[/SIZE]*
> 
> [SIZE=-2]Oberkiefer bis hinter die Augen [/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-2]Schwanzflosse ist gerade geschnitten [/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-2]dicker Schwanzstiel [/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-2]viele schwarze Punkte auf der gesamten Flanke [/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-2]So... was sehen wir auf dem Foto der angeblichen Rekordmefo:[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=-2]Keine schwarzen Punkte... also Lachs! |supergri Die Schwanzflosse ist gerade geschnitten... also Mefo! #c Der Oberkiefer geht nur bis zu den Augen... also Lachs!|kopfkrat Der Schwanzstiel ist eher dick... also Mefo! #q [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=-2]Die machens untereinander... ich habs ja schon immer gesagt! :m [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=-2]Gruss,[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=-2]PxDaumen[/SIZE]


 
also watt denn nun ne lafo oder n mechs??

:q |supergri


----------



## scandifan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

......jo, jo nich einfach     

vieleicht auch ein hybrid , gibts ja öfter mal z.b. in der Mörrum . 

aber ich weiß nich, ob die sich soweit von der Hanöbucht entfernen.....

Fragen über Fragen    

Jedenfalls wirklich ein Monsterfisch und Glückwunsch den Fängern !

gruß scandifan


----------



## pohlk

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Ist eh total egal, ob Rekordmefo oder Lachs, da ich morgen wieder unterwegs bin.....|bla:|jump:#v

Dann sind glatte 15 Kilo dran!!! #a   

(Absolut geiler Fisch. Und bitte keine Antworten auf diese nicht enstgemeinte Mail |bla


----------



## gerwinator

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

moin,
ich war vorhin fix bei knutzen in kiel (die wiegestelle des rekordfisches) und mein kumpel schnell für die ersten mefoversuche einzudecken 
hab dann mal das thema angerissen obs lax oder mefo war
"die meisten haben mefo gesagt, deswegen ...." usw. da hab ich dann nich mehr zugehört weil ich innerlich so lachen musste  #h


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moin Moin ,
ganz ehrlich ? Mir ist es egal ob Mefo oder Lachs ich sag nur Petri zu dem klasse Fang und ich freu mich für den Fänger des klassen Fisches :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Alva

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Erst mal Petri zu dem super Fisch , der aber für mich ein wunderschöner Lachs ist und bleibt . Habe wie Dolphin auch schon ein paar mehr schöne Lachse gefangen aber eine große Meerforelle sieht halt doch etwas anders aus .
Gruß Peter


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Beim ersten Foto hab ich auch an Lachs gedacht, beim Zweiten tendiere ich aber eher zur Meerforelle. Beide Bilder sind aber zu schlecht, um sich da festzulegen. Vielleicht ist es ja wirklich ein Hybrid. Ist letztendlich auch (fast) egal, da es so oder so ein Traumfisch ist. 

Konnte mich heute endlich mal wieder für ein gutes Stündchen ans Wasser begeben und meine neuen Blinker ausprobieren. Die heissen Banzai und laufen noch unruhiger als der Stripper. Hab mich sofort in die Dinger verliebt.:l Konnte auch gleich eine um die 40 damit an Land holen. Einziger Wermutstropfen war, dass ich den Banzai kurze Zeit später verloren habe #d.


----------



## der_Jig

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

So, nun alle mal wieder runterkommen und ist doch nun auch egal, ob Lachs oder Mefo!!! Es ist einfach ein geiler Fisch und der sollte seinem Fänger auch gegönnt werden!!!

Wollte heute nachziehen, naja, eigentlich hätte mir auch schon ein "normaler" Fischkontakt gereicht.

War heute von 10:30 - 15:00 Uhr mit Seatrout in Stohl unterwegs, da da ja am WE sehr gut gefangen sein worden soll... Waren heute mal wieder mit dem Belly draußen, da wir -zwar ordentlichen - aber ablandigen Wind hatten. Kein Anfasser, kein gar nichts!
Sind dann noch bis 18:30 Uhr nach Falckenstein gefahren und auch dort... nichts!!

Alle Köder durchprobiert, jede Wetterlage -von Sturm, über Regenschauer, bis Regen und bewölkt, später Sonne und und und...- miterlebt und einfach nichts zu machen!

War trotzdem ein super Tag und morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag


----------



## nilsinho

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

so, bin ja erst seit gestern boarder, und seit heut dann schon mefo fänger..... was soll ich sagen, hat gut geschmeckt!


*Wann:* Heute 15 - 17 h
*Wo:* Ostsee 
*Wetter:* Bewölkt, teilweise Sonne und Regen, ablandiger Wind
*Temp:* so 8° und Wasser so 5°
*Köder:* Spöket 18 g, leicht modifiziert



*Fisch:*  eine 55er


(sorry für das 2te foto, hab sonne omi die dort am wegesrand rumlungerte gefragt, ob sie mich knipst.....)


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Es muß doch garkeiner irgendwo runterkommen. Es ist ein toller Fisch, der dem Fänger absolut gegönnt wird. Das ist so und keinen Deut anders.
Wenn man sich aber mit der Thematik befasst und auch schon große Fische beider Arten selbst gesehen hat, ist es einem schon wichtig, was man da vor sich hat.
Eine Meerforelle ist von vornherein anders proportioniert. Einmal davon abgesehen, dass es sich mit größter Sicherheit dann um einen Längeweltrekord handeln würde, müßte eine Meerforelle dieser Länge weit über 20 Kilo wiegen. Nimmt man sich dann auch einmal wissenschaftliche Erörterungen über Netzfänge vor, kann man sehen, das Meerforellen, die die 9 kg überschreiten in der westlichen Ostsee sehr selten sind. Es gibt da einfach bestimmte Grenzen, die nur ganz wenige Stämme der Trutten überschreiten. Und diese Fische kann man sich ansehen. Die wiegen bei 100cm etwa 13- 14  Kilo. Könnt ihr Euch vorstellen, was weitere 14cm für einen solchen Fisch im Gewicht bedeuten?
Eigentlich muß man garnicht soviel darüber schreiben, weil der Eindruck entstehen könnte, es handelt sich dabei um Mißgunst oder Fangneid. Aktive Trollingangler sehen Fische dieser Klasse aber durchaus häufiger und haben sie auch manchmal nebeneinander im Boot liegen. Das der Lachs ausnahmslos keine Punkte in der unteren Hälfte hat, ist ein Anhaltspunkt - aber längst nicht immer so.


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Einmal davon abgesehen, dass es sich mit größter Sicherheit dann um einen Längeweltrekord handeln würde, müßte eine Meerforelle dieser Länge weit über 20 Kilo wiegen.


 
????Wieso das denn???

Es gibt mit Sicherheit Mefos um und über 1,20m

Uli


----------



## theactor

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

HI,

schönes Ding, nilsinho! Fettes Petri zur "Entjungferung"?! #6 
Ich habe heute zwei feiste Mefo keschern, aber keine laden können...
Vielleicht hat sie mein Gehuste und Geröchel etwas abgeschreckt... #d 

|wavey:


----------



## ++Räuber++

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Super Mefo oder Lachs ist doch egal so ein Fisch an der Angel ist bestimmt schon nen Traum!!!#6


----------



## PxDaumen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Ich hab´noch nie nen Lachs gefangen! :c


Wie graaauuussssaaaaaam!


----------



## nilsinho

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

yo, theactor
dat war meine unschuld heut!
danke auch für die beschreibung, hab dann auch den schein....
vielleicht konnen wir dann ja mal zusammen hh ärgern........
#h


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hallo Sundvogel,
ich wäre dir schon dankbar für eine verbürgte Fangmeldung über 110cm.( abgesehen von der Blinker Hitparade - die zählt hier nicht ) Nur weil du sagst: Mit Sicherheit... Also, laß mich staunen.


----------



## Tyron

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Es muß doch garkeiner irgendwo runterkommen. Es ist ein toller Fisch, der dem Fänger absolut gegönnt wird. Das ist so und keinen Deut anders.
> Wenn man sich aber mit der Thematik befasst und auch schon große Fische beider Arten selbst gesehen hat, ist es einem schon wichtig, was man da vor sich hat.
> Eine Meerforelle ist von vornherein anders proportioniert. Einmal davon abgesehen, dass es sich mit größter Sicherheit dann um einen Längeweltrekord handeln würde, müßte eine Meerforelle dieser Länge weit über 20 Kilo wiegen. Nimmt man sich dann auch einmal wissenschaftliche Erörterungen über Netzfänge vor, kann man sehen, das Meerforellen, die die 9 kg überschreiten in der westlichen Ostsee sehr selten sind. Es gibt da einfach bestimmte Grenzen, die nur ganz wenige Stämme der Trutten überschreiten. Und diese Fische kann man sich ansehen. Die wiegen bei 100cm etwa 13- 14 Kilo. Könnt ihr Euch vorstellen, was weitere 14cm für einen solchen Fisch im Gewicht bedeuten?
> Eigentlich muß man garnicht soviel darüber schreiben, weil der Eindruck entstehen könnte, es handelt sich dabei um Mißgunst oder Fangneid. Aktive Trollingangler sehen Fische dieser Klasse aber durchaus häufiger und haben sie auch manchmal nebeneinander im Boot liegen. Das der Lachs ausnahmslos keine Punkte in der unteren Hälfte hat, ist ein Anhaltspunkt - aber längst nicht immer so.


 

Hört sich für mich alles recht schlüssig an und zeugt durchaus ,oder weckt jedenfalls bei mir den Eindruck, von Fachwissen....
Nur eine Frage hab ich: Zeig mir mal bitte Bilder oder Quellen, in dem du deine folgende Aussage belegen kannst : "...Aktive Trollingangler sehen Fische dieser Klasse aber durchaus häufiger und haben sie auch manchmal nebeneinander im Boot liegen..."
Ich möchte die Ostseefischer gerne mal kennen lernen, die solche Salmoniden, obs jetzt n Lachs oder ne Mefo ist, mehrfach innerhalb eines Tages fangen.
Zum einen, weil ich denke, dass diese Aussage etwas übertrieben ist, zum anderen einfach um zu sehen, wie hoch das Anglerglück überhaupt sein kann. Denn eins ist doch wohl klar und das hau ich hier jetzt mal ohne große Trollingerfahrung in Raum: Solche Fische sind auch beim Trolling auf der Ostsee nicht an der Tagesordnung!#6


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Tolle Fische, die in den letzten Tagen gemeldet wurde.
Petri Heil auch zu dem Lachs!

Nach zwei Wochen Frohn geht es morgen endlich wieder an den Teich...:l:l :l


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hallo Tyron,
natürlich will ich hier nicht auf die Sahne hauen. Es geht aber auch nicht um Fangneid.
Da ich keine eigenen Fangmeldungen mehr herausgebe und auch nicht über die Erlaubnis verfüge, Fangmeldungen von Freunden und Bekannten herauszugeben, bin ich insofern in einer Zwickmühle, dir hier zu helfen. Mir fällt so spontan nur eine Möglichkeit ein, dir da weiterzuhelfen: Schau dir die Bilder bei Boddenangeln an. Da wird dir geholfen. Rügen ist ein Gebiet, wo es oft zu diesen Vergleichen kommt. Selbst auf der Homepage kommt es zuweilen zu Verwechselungen..

Um es noch einmal deutlich zu sagen: Ein Lachs von 14 Kilo ist nicht alltäglich und Grund zur Freude und einer kleinen aber feinen Feier! Eine Meerforelle von 14 Kilo ist nicht unmöglich - eine von 114 cm und 14 Kilo jedoch paßt nicht.

Um weitere Infos zu saugen, kann man sich auch mal auf der Homepage des BAC, auf der Seite von Simrishamn oder der Seite von sannes Familiecamping auf Bornholm kundig machen. Ihr findet dort hunderte von Fotos zu diesem Thema.

Alva hat das ja auch versucht, deutlich zu machen. Es handelt sich hier um Probleme der Fischerkennung, die wirklich für viele Leute unproblematischer sind. Auch Alva gehört sicher zu denen, die schon vergleichbare Fische an Bord hatten und sich ein entsprechendes Urteil erlauben können.

Es geht hier doch nicht um braun oder silber - nicht um Laichdorsch oder nicht. Petri denen, die das seltene Glück hatten, an der Schleswig Holsteiner Küste einen Lachs zu fangen. Das ist viel mehr, als hunderttausende von Anglern je erleben werden


----------



## Tyron

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@ Dolfin:

Danke für deine Erklärungsbemühungen. Bist zwar geschickt meiner Frage son bisschen ausgewichen, aber ich werd mir in den nächsten Tagen mal deine Link-Tips nach und nach angucken. Geht mir auch ganz und gar nicht darum, hier deine Aussagen zu kritisieren oder ähnliches, sondern einfach darum, dass ICH solch Fische nicht so oft zu Gesicht bekomme, wie du oder deine Kollegen vielleicht. Und für mich sind solche Fische nunmal Tiere, die man in die Kategorie "Fisch des Lebens" zählen kann...Zumindest, wenn man ausschließlichan der Ostsee unterwegs ist und nicht die Möglicjkeit hat, nach Alaska o.ä. zu düsen...


----------



## Rainer 32

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

www.simrishamnstrolling.se/galleri/galleribild.asp?bildid=798
so sieht ne Meerforelle von dem Kaliber aus, schon etwas anders oder? Ich kann da Dolfin und Alva nur zustimmen das ist eindeutig ein Lachs. Jeder der mal einen Lachs in der Größe in Natur sehen durfte wird daran keinen Zweifel haben. Das schmälert aber für mich keinesfalls die Einzigartigkeit dieses Fanges, mein fettes Petri dazu.


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



PxDaumen schrieb:


> Ich hab´noch nie nen Lachs gefangen! :c
> Wie graaauuussssaaaaaam!



kenn ich noch einen 
aber mal sehen ob ich dieses Jahr vor Moen nicht dran arbeiten kann .... 

hab hier mal was vom Eckerntroll gefunden - der sich wahrlich auskennt bei beiden Arten :
_ Zusammengefasst ist folgender Bestimmungsschlüssel zur Unterscheidung von Meerforelle und Lachs hilfreich:

Körperform: Die Meerforelle ist etwas plumper als der Lachs, der Schwanzstiel geht ziemlich breit in die Schwanzflosse über. Der Lachs wirkt eleganter, schlanker, der Schwanzstiel verjüngt sich erheblich

Schwanzflosse: Die Schwanzflosse der Meerforelle ist an ihrem Ende meistens gerade abgestutzt. Beim Lachs ist der Flossensaum konkav eingebuchtet. Die äußeren Flossenstrahlen sind nach hinten ausgezogen

Kiemendeckel-Form: Der Hinterrand der Kiemendeckel verläuft bei der Meerforelle leicht spitz zu, beim Lachs ist er mehr zu einer Rundung ausgebildet.

Punktierung: Die x-förmigen schwarzen Punkte bedecken die Meerforelle in größerer Zahl als beim Lachs. Auch gehen die Flecken bei der Meerforelle stets nach unten über die Seitenlinie hinaus, beim Lachs dagegen nur viel weniger.

Schnauzenlänge: Die Schnauzenlänge (Abstand Auge-Schnauzenspitze) beträgt bei der Meerforelle etwa soviel wie der doppelte Augendurchmesser; beim Lachs entspricht sie etwa dem dreifachen Augendurchmesser.

Schuppenreihen: Zwischen Fettflosse und der Seitenlinie besitzt die Meerforelle zwischen 13 und 19 Schuppenreihen, meist jedoch 15 bis 16. Der Lachs besitzt dagegen nur 11-15 Reihen, meistens jedoch 12 bis 13

Reusendornen: Die Reusendornen sind bei der Meerforelle auf dem ersten Kiemenbogen nur in der Mitte konisch, zum Rand hin wirken die Dornen höcker- oder warzenförmig, fast verkrüppelt. Beim Lachs sind die Reusendornen des ersten Kiemenbogens dagegen beinahe alle sehr gut konisch und spitz zulaufend entwickelt. 

Das Pflugscharbein (Vomer): Bei der Meerforelle ist es sowohl auf der Platte wie auch auf dem Stiel mit Zähnen besetzt. Beim Lachs sitzen diese Zähne nur auf dem Stiel. Bei alten Meerforellen fallen die Zähne häufig aus; man beachte die zurückbleibenden Zahngruben.
_


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hallo Tyron,
du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf. Es sind Fische des Lebens, wenn man in dieser Größe fängt. Daran sollte man immer denken - auch wenn man das Glück hat, diese hin und wieder zu fangen oder auf entsprechende Erfahrungen blicken kann.
Ich wollte Dir auch nicht ausweichen, ich kann aber nicht über die Fänge anderer berichten oder deren Bilder benutzen. Ich kenne einige Troller, die schon kapitale Meerforellen und Lachse im Boot hatten. Ich weiß auch noch aus jüngster Zeit von jemandem, der beide Arten an einem Tag in entsprechender Größe gefangen hat. Glaube mir: Es gibt sie - und sie werden gefangen. Das davon ganz selten etwas veröffentlicht wird, liegt in der Persönlichkeit der Leute. Sie können sich eben auch in kleinerem Kreise ihrer Fänge erfreuen.
Ich selbst hatte auch schon beide Arten zusammen im Boot. Allerdings war die Meefo dann 70 und der Lachs etwa 103 cm. Fotos habe ich (leider) davon nicht mehr.

Sundvogel
Ich warte noch immer auf deine 110+ Meerforelle. Ich hake aber nur nach, weil du so sicher warst. Ich kenne allerdings in dieser Größe wirklich nur Mischlinge.


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Selbst die Mörrum hat bislang noch keine einzige Meerforelle über 100cm zu sehen bekommen, hier die ewigen Top 10:

http://www.morrum.com/templates/Fangst.aspx?id=168

(Suchzeitraum einstellen und Top 10 / Meerforelle einstellen - Direktverlinkung klappt leider nicht)


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hier mal eine von 108 cm und gut 16 kg aus der Karup Au. Der Fisch wurde tot aufgefunden und ist jetzt ausgestopft zu bewundern.
http://www.karupaa.dk/dk/default.asp?id=73


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Sundvogel
> Ich warte noch immer auf deine 110+ Meerforelle. Ich hake aber nur nach, weil du so sicher warst. Ich kenne allerdings in dieser Größe wirklich nur Mischlinge.


 
Eine von 1,o8 habe ich selbst gesehen.

Eine von 1,20m ist in demselbem norddeutschen Elbezufluß beim E-fischen gefangen worden. 

Es handelt sich dabei allerdings um Nordseezuflüsse.

Uli


----------



## Locke

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Back to topic:

Wann: 04.03.2007
Wo: FlensFör von DK - Seite
Wetter: Regen, bewölkt, Regen, Wind, Regen und am Ende teilweise Sonne.
Temp: manchesmal zu kalt 
Köder: SVS (Spöket,Vims,Salty)
Fisch: 51 & 59 cm


AndreasB, Theactor und ich sind mal in den Norden gedüst und wollten den dänischen Blondinen / Silberlingen unsere Ruten zeigen.
Nach hartem Kampf am Ende doch noch geglückt.
Ganzen Tag (ab 11 Uhr) geangelt und mehrere Stellen versucht.

Am Ende klarte das Wetter und auch Wasser wieder auf.

Bilder gibbets hier

Gruss Locke


----------



## Kieler_Ostufer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

*Wann:* 05.03.07 10.30 - 13.00
*Wo:* Heikendorfer Bucht
*Wetter:* tja - bewölkt - Regen - bewölkt - Regen - ... reichlich Wind
*Köder:* Spöket, Vims, Stripper
*Fisch:* NÜX - absolut tote Hose. Bei 4 weiteren Angler ist während der Zeit zumindest auch nix rausgekommen. #d


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Zitat vonHD4ever 





> Reusendornen: Die Reusendornen sind bei der Meerforelle auf dem ersten Kiemenbogen nur in der Mitte konisch, zum Rand hin wirken die Dornen höcker- oder warzenförmig, fast verkrüppelt. Beim Lachs sind die Reusendornen des ersten Kiemenbogens dagegen beinahe alle sehr gut konisch und spitz zulaufend entwickelt.



Genau das wollte ich auch schon zum Besten geben. #6 

@ Dolfin, #h 
Klasse deine detallierten Schilderungen!!! #6 

@all
Vor zirka 2 oder 3 Jahren kam beim Watangeln auf Rügen ein ähnlicher Fisch raus. Den entsprechenden Thread "Monstermeefo" könnt ihr hier im AB noch mal verfolgen. Die Genanalyse dauerte ein paar Wochen. Es war ein Lachs!   Hänge noch mal den Beitrag in Bildern an.

Wichtig!!! Ganz ohne Neid! Ein kräftiges Petri Heil dem glücklichen Fänger dieses Traumfisches!!!


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Die Lachs-Mefo-Diskussion gab es letztes Jahr nach meinem 99er Salm auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=73896&highlight=sundeule+lachs

Aber hier erstmal was frisches:

Pohlk und ich waren heute noch ein wenig die Bleche fliegen lassen.
Besonders Pohlk war superengagiert, weil er ja gestern in einem einschlägig bekannten Forum annoncierte, heute einen 15-Kilo-Fisch fangen zu wollen:g 

Nach einem kurzen Versuch, machten wir einen ersten Stellungswechsel. Im Hineinwaten warf ich einmal locker um 30 m aus dem Handgelenk, kurbelte an und PLING! waren 1000 Würfe schon wieder vorbei und eine 62er ließ sich nach einigem Zieren zum Mitkommen bewegen. Köder war ein rot/schwarzer Boss-Blinker mit 20g Wurfgewicht.

Pohlk war echt fair und wollte meine Freude nicht mit dem 15 kg-Brummer schmälern und hielt sich so freundschaftlich zurück. Das sind Angelkumpel!! #6  
Ich hätte ihm von Herzen auch noch einen Fisch gegönnt, doch es wurde zunehmend schwieriger mit den Wellen und so müssen wir das am Sonntag nachholen.


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moin Truttenfreaks.

*Datum:* Heute
*Ort:* Elmenhorst
*Wetter:* wolkig
*Wind:* SO 4-5
*Wasser:* 4ºC
*Angelzeit:* 8.45 - 11.30 Uhr
*Köder:* miene Fru Spöket und Blech, ich Fussel am Sbirou
*Fang:* null (48cm), nix (56 cm) und nada (55 cm) #d  
*Sonstiges:* 
War mit meiner Frau zum ersten Mal gemeinsam am Strand, hat sich endlich durchgerungen ihre Barbie-Watschelhose an zuziehen #6. Hat gut durchgehalten bis.... ja bis die Wellen vonne Scandlinesfähre ihr ne volle Ladung vieeeeel zu warmes (ihre Worte!) Ostseewasser erst gegen den B.... und dann inne Hose schippte. 
Mit voller Hose ham wir dann abgebrochen....Schade!


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Um noch einmal abschließend zum Thema etwas beizutragen:
Ende April gibts von Schaprode/ Rügen aus ein Treffen interessierter Schleppangler. Ich bin mir sicher, dass dort Exemplare beider Gattungen in entsprechenden Größen zu sehen sein werden - solange uns das Wetter nicht einen Streich spielt. Wer Spaß dran hat, schaut einfach mal vorbei. Ich freue mich jedenfalls über jedes gute Gespräch...


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Heute waren die Bedingungen endlich mal wieder so, wie ich sie liebe. Dazu hatte ich auch noch Zeit zum Fischen! Leichter ablandiger Wind, klares Wasser, bedechter Himmel und leichter Nieselregen.  
Also rauf aufs Fahrrad und den ersten Hotspot angesteuert. Doch da war absolut tote Hose. Bin dann zügig weiter, da ich noch zwei andere Angler sah (was sehr selten vorkommt), die sich in meine Richtung bewegten. Ich habe dann die nächsten 3 Spots abgefischt, aber auch hier das gleiche Bild. Nichts zu sehen oder zu merken. Auf dem Weg zur 4. Stelle hatte ich plötzlich so einen leisen Verdacht, dass sich etwas im Wasser tat. Also angehalten und ein paar Würfe mit dem Banzai gemacht. Kurze Zeit später hatte ich dann auch schon den ersten Nachläufer. Ein Fisch so um die 45. Bei den nächsten Würfen immer das gleiche Spiel. Nur waren die Nachläufer grösser, so zwischen 50 und 60. Ich beschloss einen köderwechsel vorzunehmen und band einen Gladsaxe in weiss dran. Jetzt blieben die Nachläufer aus. War offenbar nicht das richtige.#d
Also nochmal umgerüstet und den guten alten Stripper aus der Box geholt. Zwei Würfe später spannte sich die Rute wie ein Flitzebogen. Ein guter Fisch hatte den Stripper gute 5 Meter vom Ufer in knietiefem Wasser genommen. Nach einem kurzem, aber heftigen Drill mit einigen guten Fluchten  konnte ich sie dann an Land ziehen. 72 cm und 4,5 kg :vik:


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Feister Brummer! Schick, schick!

Dazu ein dickes Petri.

Uli


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Danke :q ! Leider bekommt man sie in der Grösse ja nicht so oft an den Haken.


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Petri. Toller Fisch.

Bernd


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

_@MefoProf _Ja, das ist ja mal der Hammer. Felicitaciones! Links oder rechts der Fähre (bestimmt wieder links)?
Und bei mir sind es noch fast vier elende Wochen, bis ich auch loslegen kann...

K&B

donlotis


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



MefoProf schrieb:


> 72 cm und 4,5 kg :vik:


 
Reschpeckt! #6  Das ist doch mal was zum Freuen!


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



donlotis schrieb:


> _@MefoProf _Ja, das ist ja mal der Hammer. Felicitaciones! Links oder rechts der Fähre (bestimmt wieder links)?
> Und bei mir sind es noch fast elende vier Wochen, bis ich auch loslegen kann...
> 
> K&B
> 
> donlotis



Diesmal rechts der Fähre . Knapp 100 Meter davor im Flachwasserbereich. Da scheint ein grösserer Schwarm mit guten Fischen gewesen zu sein. Hab nach dem Fisch aber aufgehört zu fischen.


----------



## osteangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

So gestern(06.03.07) war ich mal an der Reihe,

Erster Stop Weissenhaus - war mir zu voll...
also ab auf die Insel nach Bojendorf, war gegen 13.00Uhr
da und ausser mir waren noch zwei andere Angler dort,Wind schräg von achtern und schön bedeckt, nach einer guten Stunde der erste Kontakt auf den gelb-grünen Spöket, eine gutgenährte 51er - der Tag war gerettet! drei Minuten später eine 47er, weitere fünf Min. später eine 41er danach noch zwei Aussteiger....so einen Tag habe ich vorher noch nicht an der Küste erlebt! 

also kurz gehalten:

3x Mefo und zwei Aussteiger,


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Wann: 08.03.2007
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Uhrzeit: zwischen den Vorlesungen ca 4std
Fisch: Nada nichmal nen zupfer
Köder: Spöket, Snaps (grün-silber, blau-silber, weis, ...)


----------



## totte

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Wann: heute von 14:45 bis 18:00
Wo: Falshöft
Wind: 4-5 aus NW
Wasser: leicht trüb
Fang: nüx

Hatte gegen 16:00 Uhr einen Anfasser 2 Meter vor der Rutenspitze. Hat sich mit einem kräftigen Flossenschlag verabschiedet.#q  Wenigstens mal wieder Fischkontakt aber knapp vorbei ist auch daneben.
Es war noch ein Watangler am Strand. Habe auf dem Rückweg einen rechten Neoprenhandschuh der Firma Cormoran gefunden. Werde ihn am Samstag zum Treffen mitbringen, sonst einfach eine PN schicken.
:vik:


----------



## Juletrae

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

08.03.
Wann: 13 - 19 Uhr
Was: 1 x Dorsch 52cm, leider keine Trutten unterwegs
Womit: Möre Silda 22g Silber/Schwarz
​


----------



## mb243

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Wann: 07.03.2007  15:15 bis 18:00
Wo: Noer
Wind: 0
Wasser: klar
Fang: 2 (46 u. 40)

Die 40-er war noch irgendwie leicht gebräunt, daher ist sie wieder zurück in Nasse gekommen!
Es war ein sehr schöner Tag!!!!   

http://img172.*ih.us/img172/3874/mefo46nt5.png


----------



## fimo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Petri zum Fisch.
Was, bei mir vor der Haustür? Und ich sitze am Schreibtisch fetgenagelt... :c


----------



## Boddenmops

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moin zusammen ! #h

Hab als Neuling auch endlich mal ne Kleinigkeit zu posten ... :vik:

*Datum:* Heute
*Ort:* Nord-Rügen
*Wetter:* meist leicht bedeckt
*Wind:* SW um 3
*Angelzeit:* 13.00 - 17.00 Uhr
*Köder:* Witch, Stripper, Snaps in Naturfarben
*Fang:* 1 x wunderschönes Ostseesilber :k auf den Witch
*
Sonstiges:* Ich war einer von mindestens 8 Anglern, die allerdings bis auf einen (eine kleine Trutte) leider leer ausgingen. Wunderschönes Wetter.

Hab leider nur 2 Handy-Fotos (1,3 MB-Kamera) - kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen, wie ich die reingestellt bekomme ?
Vielen Dank schonmal und Petri allen anderen Glücklichen !

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@ boddenmpos

vielleicht per mail an deine email-addi und dann hier rein stellen #c 

petri zur trutte


----------



## Boddenmops

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@ Lachsbrötchen

... schon längst versucht - das Ding will keine E-Mails schicken. Vielleicht klappt's von jemand anders's Handy.
Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

haste n handy mit ner speicherkarte? wenn ja kannst du mal versuchen sie in eine digicam zu stecken.

vielleicht funtzt das ja.


----------



## Boddenmops

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hab's geschafft. Danke für die Hilfe.  #6

Grüße aus Greifswald ...


----------



## Kochtoppangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@Boddenmops  : schöner Fisch  und schöne Rolle ...

Les dir mal lieber die Arc threds durch (falls du es noch nicht gemacht hast) das teil braucht besonders für die Salzwasserangelei ordentlich pflege .


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

kein problem, gern. sauber, schönes tier.


----------



## PxDaumen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

http://www.livevideo.com/media/commentmedia.aspx?cid=FA9C4F920B834DA6966C89982D02AD27

Ha, ich mach das auch immer so wenn ich nix fange!


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@ boddenmops

#6 #6 #6   Glückwunsch zum Ostseesilber  #6 #6 #6 

@ PxDaumen

bei euch gibt`s doch höchstens "Waschbären" :q   Und da brauchst du keine großen Füße. Oder bist du einer von denen, die anderen Anglern die Fische moppsen? |gr:  :q  #h


----------



## Frühaufsteher

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moin,
habe mich gestern das erstemal in diese Jahr an die Ostsee gestellt und wurde gleich mit ner 47ziger und ner 42ziger belohnt.
Die Mefos haben zeitweise  nur mit dem Wobbler gespielt , haben Ihn angestupst und sind nebenhergeschwommen. Nur mit einem ganz kleinen Wobbler in Dunkelgrün-Kupfer habe ich zwei Mefos überzeugen können sich fotographieren zu lassen. Habe mich auch gewundert wie schnell die Torpedos an mir vorbeigesaust sind, obwohl das Wasser ja noch verhältnismäßig kalt ist.
War ansonsten ein super Tag mit tollem Wetter


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



MefoProf schrieb:


> 72 cm und 4,5 kg :vik:



Glückwunsch !!!! #h
bei den ganzen Nachläufern die sich da schon tummelten wohl in der Tat ein hotspot !!! #6


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Glückwunsch !!!! #h
> bei den ganzen Nachläufern die sich da schon tummelten wohl in der Tat ein hotspot !!! #6


Danke! War gestern noch mal an der gleichen Stelle, um zu sehen, ob ich da noch einen draufsetzen kann, aber die Fische waren nicht mehr da. Hab wohl ordentlich Dusel gehabt, den Schwarm zu finden.


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

So, wieder zurück aus DK.

War von heut morgen ca 9 Uhr bis vorhin in Varnaes und im apenrader hafen.

Konnte kurz vor feierabend ne kleine ca. 35-40 auf die springerfliege überlisten.
hat sich zum glück kurz vor meinen füssen selbst wieder gelöst.

waren noch 3-4 andere angler. einer hat eine mit der fliegenpeitsche bekommen und ne weitere verlohren.

war ein schöner angeltag, morgen gehts weiter.


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Lachsbrötchen schrieb:


> So, wieder zurück aus DK.
> 
> War von heut morgen ca 9 Uhr bis vorhin in Varnaes und im apenrader hafen.
> 
> Konnte kurz vor feierabend ne kleine ca. 35-40 auf die springerfliege überlisten.
> hat sich zum glück kurz vor meinen füssen selbst wieder gelöst.
> 
> waren noch 3-4 andere angler. einer hat eine mit der fliegenpeitsche bekommen und ne weitere verlohren.
> 
> war ein schöner angeltag, morgen gehts weiter.




Viel Erfolg#6 


Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg#6
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Martin#h


 
danke martin.

die erste hälfte von deinem paket ist fertig. #6


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Lachsbrötchen schrieb:


> danke martin.
> 
> die erste hälfte von deinem paket ist fertig. #6



Klasse #6  Danke noch mal!!

Martin#h 

OT aus


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

so, bin auch wieder im lande, nach dem start heute morgen gegen kurz nach neun in flügge sind wir gegen mittag noch nach staberhuk und in sund, aber ausser zwei garnelen die am drilling hingen war nix zu machen...
auf dem rückweg noch n stopp in sirksdorf aber auch da ging, trotz geilster bedingungen rein gar nix...
alles in allem aber n geiler tag mit geilem wetter und heute abend wohl n fester schlaf!!!
naja, schade aber wieder n tag nicht vor der glotze :q 

grüße

mirco


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

soa heute top bedingungen bei Börgerende ... aber nix zu machen war von 14-17uhr standen noch 4 andere da, hatten aber auch nix


----------



## Schnulli

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hallo allerseits,

hier mein Mefo Tag #6

Zeit: 15.00 bis 17.00 h
Ort: Ostsee bei Grossenbrode
Wasser: 5 Grad, klar
Wetter: bewölkt, teils sonnig, 8 Grad
Wind: W-SW
Köder: Falkfisch Thor 14g. 
Lage: 5 Mefos um 45 cm :vik:
        2 Mefos schwimmen wieder.:k

Bilder schicke ich nach, muss erstmal ins Bett und vom Tag und das singen meiner Bremse träumen.|supergri

Wünsche euch Petri Heil #h

Schnulli

Der diesmal Ausnahmsweise am Wochenende angelt


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

glückwunsch zu den fischen.

mal sehen was sich morgen machen lässt.


----------



## pohlk

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Glückwünsch allen zu den tollen Fängen.


Werde heute auch wieder mein Glück probieren.

Bin voll motiviert und kann es kaum noch abwarten...

Endlich wieder angeln :q  :k 

Die Auswertung gint es heute Abend.


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



pohlk schrieb:


> Glückwünsch allen zu den tollen Fängen.
> 
> 
> Werde heute auch wieder mein Glück probieren.
> 
> Bin voll motiviert und kann es kaum noch abwarten...
> 
> Endlich wieder angeln :q :k
> 
> Die Auswertung gint es heute Abend.


 

Hi Karsten; noch knapp zwei Stunden bis zum Feierabend (kleine heimliche Pause) und dann geht es los.
Irgendwie bin ich heute weniger optimistisch. Das muss wohl Dein Tag sein...


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

man ... das Wetter ist doch genial gestern/heute ..... #6
und ich hocke zuhause mit fetter Erkältung |uhoh: dabei wollte ich gestern auch los :c
viel Erfolg an euch alle :m


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Ich stell mal für *hugo b* ein paar Pics rein und den Bericht dazu. Astreine Fische!#6 Sind aber leider nicht meine.


SERVUS,waren heut an der Ostee in Neustadt auf Meerforelle,gegen 9Uhr waren wir dann im Meer ,zwischen 9-11uhr 2 Meerforellen(65cm ,78cm),gegen 13uhr eine weitere Mefo ,die ersten beiden Exemplare haben auf nen Snaps rot-weiss gebissen,die letzte auf nen Witch gelb-weiss,das Wasser war im Bereich der gefischten Mefos relativ klar,Wassertemperatur um 5Grad,Wind mega ideal auf West Stärke 2-3,Vollmond um 55 Prozent!würd ja gern Photos reinstellen,bin aber dafür zu blöd ,kann ich die ein von euch per mail schicken ,damit ihr ein paar Eindrücke gewinnen könnt?gr


----------



## fischer696

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Sauber, schöne Fische super


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@ Hugo b

Petri zu den super Mefos, die sind doch mal echt gut.

Jörg, gute besserung. Is mies, wetter is genial und genau dann muss man drinne hocken |rolleyes 

sooo,

bin wieder zurück aus eckernförde.

ne masse fisch da. fing mit nem wunderschönen morgen an.
fast kein wind und als die sonne hoch kam konnte ich nen trup von 4 fischen beobachten.
alles anwerfen brachte aber nix. mann konnte sehn wie sie mit dem wobbler spielten. mal anstupsen mal ein ganz kurzes zupfen.

hab dann ne springerfliege montiert. dauerte seine zeit bis die erste atacke kam, aber schon bedeutend energischer. 
nach ca. 20 weiteren würfen an die selbe stelle hing dann endlich auch die erste forelle. hatte 45cm und wehrte sich tapfer. sollte aber die einzige bleiben. 

später wurde der wind doch echt kräftig, und da ich schon seit um halb 8 morgens da war hab ich um 15 uhr meine sachen gepackt. mal wieder ein schöner angeltag bei bestem wetter.

stelle morgen noch ein paar bilder vom wochenende rein.


----------



## Schnulli

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moin,

HD4ever: Gute Besserung und es geht bestimmt bald wieder los!

MefoProf,Lachsbrötchen: |supergri Petri, schöne Bilder und Berichte.    ( Auf die noch kommenden bin ich gespannt  )

Gruß

Schnulli

Der in der Woche angelt


----------



## pohlk

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Es hat heute nicht klappen wollen.

Gleiche Bedingungen wie bei "MeFoProf", aber kein Biss oder ähnliches.

Auch zwei andere Angler sind lehr ausgegangen.

Naja.
******** passiert, man gewinnt und verliert...


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



pohlk schrieb:


> Auch zwei andere Angler sind lehr ausgegangen.quote
> Und ich als Dritter leer dazu aber das hatte ich ja schon so im Urin.
> Nächsten Freitag wird alles besser#6


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Tut mir leid Jungs. Das sind nicht meine Fische :g. Hab die pics nur für Hugo b reingestellt, da er das nicht auf die Reihe bekommen hat, die Bilder ins AB zu stellen (trotz Anleitung). Hab ich auch im ersten Satz dazugeschrieben, aber ich werd das gleich noch einmal deutlicher machen. 

Das sind wirklich Traumfische, die hätte ich natürlich auch gerne gehabt. Aber das wäre wohl auch ein wenig zuviel des Guten nach der 72'er letzte Woche. So wie die Verhältnisse auf den Bilder zu sehen sind hab ich  es am liebsten.


----------



## totte

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moin zusammen.
Wollte die Schmach der Nullnummer des gestrigen Mefo-Treffens nicht auf mir sitzen lassen und bin wie angekündigt zur Geltinger Bucht aufgebrochen. Nach ca. 30 Minuten der erste zaghafte Biss, 5 Würfe später konnte ich eine 51er überlisten.#6  Irgendwie war diese aber nicht blitzblank und ist zurück ins Wasser.|wavey:  Der Mefo-Gott hatte ein Einsehen und ließ mich ca. 1 h später noch eine 44 er fangen, war lecker. Sie hatte Garnelen in sich. Noch einen Biss und einen Nachläufer konnte ich nicht verwerten. Als die Sonne rauskam war es schlagartig vorbei mit Beisszeit.
Grüße:vik:


----------



## Marcus van K

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moinsen Gemeinde, erstmal allen Fängern n Fettes Petri.....

Hab unverhofft von meiner Perle für den Heutigen Morgen frei bekommen juhu.
Am Waseer angelangt gleich rein und nach 10 Würfen einen Nachläufer von ca 90 cm soein Löwe hab ich noch nie gesehen und da es noch ziemlich früh war hab ich sie zu spät gesehen und da ist sie mit einen Schwall umgekehrt als wenn ein Mensch mit Ars..bombe vom einer Brett springt ich war Komplett nass als wenn kurz vor mir unglücklich ne Welle gebrochen ist.
Nach der Aktion hätte ich ja sofort wieder meine Peitsche hinterher werfen können aber da ich ihre Fluchtrichtung gesehern habe habe ich gleich hinterher geworfen und nach 2 Meter einholens gleich einen Biss Anhieb und sitzt. Beim ersten Sprung jedoch stellte sich raus das es leider nicht die Big Mama war sondern ihre Urenkelin mit knappen 50 cm.
Saubere landung und noch wietere 3 Stunden die nähere Umgebung abgeworfen aber die Große hab ich wohl erstmal verscheucht LEIDER.....

War trotzdem n schnöner Tag

mfg Marcus

Noch 13 Tage bis FYN :l


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

du glücklicher wo warst denn los? ich konnte noch nix verhaften ... hab letztens BE auch 4 std vormittags gestanden ... nix trotz ner schönen 3 aus w/nw ... alles kagge diese woche muss ich leider pausieren ... zu viel stress in der UNI ... petri zum Fisch


----------



## hugo b

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Tut mir leid Jungs. Das sind nicht meine Fische :g. Hab die pics nur für Hugo b reingestellt, da er das nicht auf die Reihe bekommen hat, die Bilder ins AB zu stellen (trotz Anleitung). Hab ich auch im ersten Satz dazugeschrieben, aber ich werd das gleich noch einmal deutlicher machen.
> 
> Das sind wirklich Traumfische, die hätte ich natürlich auch gerne gehabt. Aber das wäre wohl auch ein wenig zuviel des Guten nach der 72'er letzte Woche. So wie die Verhältnisse auf den Bilder zu sehen sind hab ich es am liebsten.


Vielen Dank nochmal für deine Hilfe !p.s die 78er hatte 11 pfund ,die 65er ,5pfund und die letzte 55er ca 4pfund ,ja dass mit nen computer ist bis jetzt noch nicht so meine Sache ,aber ich werd dran arbeiten gr


----------



## Locke

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@Hugo b
#6 Traumhafte Fische! Petri!
Schönes Wetter

Gruss Locke


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hi!
War heute mit dem Sundvogel in Katharinenhof.
So von ca. 9 - 15 Uhr. Uli hat eine 48 er, ich eine 43 er.
Haben insgesamt dazu noch 3 Fische kurz vom Keschern verloren, alle so zwischen 40 und 50 cm. Köder bei Uli weiss ich nicht, bei mir Gladsax 16 Gramm.
War ein toller Tag am Wasser, trotz der 3 Aussteiger.
Sehr viel Fisch unterwegs.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## hugo b

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Locke schrieb:


> @Hugo b
> #6 Traumhafte Fische! Petri!
> Schönes Wetter
> 
> Gruss Locke


moin,danke,war echt ein verdammt schöner Tag..gr


----------



## Salmon Trutta

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Erst einmal ein Petri an alle Fänger  #h

War heute mal in der Nähe von Heiligenhafen unterwegs.
Das Wetter war zum Fischen eigentlich zu sonnig aber ansonsten
waren es traumhafte Bedingungen.

Letze Woche hat es zwar noch mit einer 53er geklappt, aber heute sollte es nicht sein#c

Vielleicht klappt es diese Woche noch einmal|supergri


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



hugo b schrieb:


> ...ja dass mit nen computer ist bis jetzt noch nicht so meine Sache ,aber ich werd dran arbeiten ...



Ja mach das mal! Angeln kannst du ja schon gut genug. Geniale Fische#6 
*Ein fettes Petri!*


----------



## chicken

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moin moin,
allen die am Wochenende Erfolg hatten ein dickes Petri !!
Wollte am Wochenende nun auch meine erste verhaften, aber naja was soll ich sagen.

Freitag in Sierksdorf
Wetter eigentlich gut...
Wind 3-4, Regenschauer
Alles probiert, Snaps 25.gr. grün/weiß. rot/schwarz und und und...
Bis abends halb 7 durchgehalten, trotz Loch inne Watbüchs.
Man war das kalt :r
6 -7 weitere Angler waren auch da, wohl alle nix.
Einige wären den Tag lieber Golfer gewesen oder zweifelten schon an sich selbst...

Sonntag morgen, frohen Mutes...wäre doch gelacht...
Ab nach Bliesdorf...
Bedeckt und gleicher Wind 
Von 6-halb 10 wieder nix...jaul.
Habe dann die Küste rechts runter gefischt, im Wasser war jedoch nix auszumachen und so blieben auch die Fische aus!!

Ich werde wieder kommen, haha--nur Mut...


----------



## Torsk1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Eigendlich bin ich ja nicht so der Uferangler, aber bei den Fängen die gemeldet werden dachte ich mir, nu wohnst du schon am Wasser, und fährst nie zum Blinkern#d .

Also gleich nach Feierabend Sachen gepackt und ab zur Geltinger Bucht.
15.15 Uhr angekommen, 5 mal geworfen biss|supergri .
War aber gleich nach einer Flucht wieder weg:c .

Mehr war auch nicht drin bis 18.30.(hatte wohl einer gut gemeint, da ich mein Kescher vergessen hatte|rolleyes )

Der Kollege neben mir, der zeitgleich mit mir ins Wasser ist, konnte in der Zeit 3 Forellen verhaften.

War aber trotzdem schön, für sone Spontane Aktion, werde ich wohl jetzt öfters machen#6 .


----------



## Boddenmops

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

*Moin @ all !

*Vielen Dank zunächst für all die Petris. Nach dem Erfolg von Freitag angestachelt war ich heute wieder an gleicher Stelle (am Wochenende war leider keine Zeit).
*
Datum*: Heute 12.03.
*Wo*: Nord-Rügen
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*: was die Box hergab
*Wetter*: strahlender Sonnenschein ohne eine einzige Wolke
*Wind*: angesagt W 4 (aber fast windstill)
*Uhrzeit*: 12.00 bis 16.00 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: um 12°C
*Sicht (Wasser):* kristallklar
*Wer*: ich
*Belohnung für 4 Stunden Ausharrens in einer undichten Wathose*: 
1 x wunderschönes Ostseesilber :k wieder auf den Witch
(diesmal genau 10 cm größer als am Freitag)
Die Schöne wehrte sich unglaublich energisch und ausdauernd, sehr sehr springfreudig
Drill im hüfttiefen kristallklaren Wasser ein unvergessliches Erlebnis :l
* Sonstiges:* War diesmal einer von 6 Anglern - bis auf einen leider alle Schneider.

Allen anderen Fängern ein dickes Petri !

Grüße aus Greifswald, Stefan


----------



## Living Dead

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Ich machs kurz:

Wir waren heute in wieder los. Bis auf einen Angler komplett ohne Kontakt !

Um 5 Uhr war bei einem Angler ca 60m links von uns auf einmal der Stock krumm....und zwar richtig krumm.

Es folgte ein ungluablicher Drill und ein unglaublicher Fisch.


Wenn es der Fänger erlaubt gibts heute noch Bilder und Daten des Fisches...mir fehlt immer noch ein bisschen die Sprache!


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Hoffe doch du bekommst die genehmigung:


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Ähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh??????????




WANN???


----------



## Living Dead

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Ich kann ja mal die Daten posten:

Lachs, auf jeden Fall nen Meter lang und irre fett...


WIr ham nen Drillvideo gemacht und etliche Bilder!


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Genehmigung ist erteilt! 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## toddy

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Sonntag Fl Förde.
Angelzeit 11-15.30 Uhr.
Wasser klar-mässig trüb.
Wind : west ca. 4
Wetter : meist sonnig.
Fische : 2 Mefos 40- 45 cm.
Angler : 2
Köder : Fleigen-Wobbler Blinker.
Gefangen auf Spöket u. Hingsten 18 gr.
! weiteren Fisch vor den Füßen verloren, auch auf Spöcket.
Toller Tag!! fürn Saisonanfang!! #h #h


----------



## cozmo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@living dead

wann kommen die bilder


----------



## Johnnie Walker

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

gibt es in ostende also an der belgieschen küste auch mefos?


----------



## sambadrom

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Donnerstag werd ich mit meinem Alten mal die Flensburger Förde bei Kollund unsicher machen... Vielleicht geht ja was :-/
Hoffentlich ists nicht zu hell...


----------



## fimo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



sambadrom schrieb:


> ...
> Hoffentlich ists nicht zu hell...



... zu hell für Dich oder die Fischleins? Ich denke, die Forellen werden sich nicht am sonnigen Frühlingswetter stören. Besser, als im Trüben zu fischen...

Viel Erfolg, Petri Heil,

Ahoi, fimo


----------



## sambadrom

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

;-) 
danke *g*... da werd ich ja vielleicht noch braun beim fischen :-D


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

Gestern war ich mit meinem Angelkollegen Jan zum erstenmal in 2007 auf Mefopirsch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bei sonnigem Wetter ca. 15grad Celsius und leichten Wind aus Süd/Südwest ca. 2/3 BFT ging es an an die Küste unseres Hausstrandes !
Gegen 8 uhr trafen wir ein und nach kurzer Zeit waren wir im Wasser ,ich mit der Spinnrute und Jan mit der Fliegenpeitsche.
So um 8uhr30 knallte es das erste mal in meiner Rute ,ein Grönländer von 45 cm nahm meinen Möresilda (silber/rot 15 gr),nach kurzem Drill war der Fisch gekeschert und versorgt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dann um 9uhr26 Ortszeit stieg ein stattlicher Fisch auf die Eigenkrationfliege von Jan ein ,der Drill an der Fliegenrute war der Hammer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nach der Landung wurde vermessen und das Mass endete bei 58 cm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nach einer Pause in der wir bei Kaffee und Brötchen unseren Fang genossen zeigte Jan mir ein neues Stück Riff mit den worten "da steht immer Fisch"
und so kam es.....der zweite Wurf brachte mir noch einen weiteren Fisch von 43 cm !
Von ungefähr 12 uhr bis 16 uhr hatte Jan noch zwei Kontakte mit seiner Spinnrute ;der Wind hatte aufgefrischt so das die Fliege Pause hatte.
Ausserdem hat an dem Vormittag ein weitere Angler neben uns eine Mefo von 74 cm gefangen!!
Das nenn ich einen gelungenen Start ins Mefojahr 2007


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

hier noch ein foto dazu:m


----------



## fimo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

... das sind doch ganz eindeutig Graskarpfen :q ...

Schöne Fischleins   |schild-g

|wavey: fimo


----------



## Aalsucher

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hi ihr Mefoprofis,will am Sonntag das 2mal überhaupt auf Mefos.Würde gerne Richtung Eckernförde.Hat vielleicht jemand Standorttipps,wäre echt nett,danke im vorraus.......und fette Beute                 Gruß Stefan


----------



## Eskimo-MS

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@living dead

hab den Fisch gesehen, die vier Jungs sind gestern zu Angel-Moritz nach Kaltenkirchen gekommen. 98 cm und über 20 Pfund. Hammer Lachs! Dafür reisen einige von uns 2 Wochen nach Norwegen und kommen als Schneider zurück und der Typ fängt das Ding vom Ufer aus. Wahnsinn!!!

MS


----------



## Living Dead

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

98 nur? :m 


Naja warn Mordsteil !


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Gibt es denn jetzt noch wat fürs Auge oder müssen wir uns mit Zahlen begnügen|kopfkrat


----------



## Living Dead

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

siehe "6er im Lotto" !


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Gerade angeschaut. Cooles Ding, nur leider sieht man den Fisch nicht richtig


----------



## kasimir

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

moin ihr mefo junkies



so war middn kollegen auf fehmarn und da is zz die hölle los waren das ganze wochenende da ich da nen ferienhaus hab das ergebnis sind am fr 1mal45cm   am sa 1mal45cm und am sonntag hat juliannn dann auch noch ne sehr schöne 55cm rausgeholt am sonntag musste ich leider als schneider gehen nachdem mir eine ca 20cm vorm kescher die biege machte aber so is eben meerforellen angeln


----------



## kasimir

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Sorry nochma das foto die unterste ist schon geräuchert deswegen isse bissel schmaler      http://img484.*ih.us/img484/2930/bild045mt9.jpg


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moin Truttenfreaks.

Ich stell ma fürn Vereinskameraden ein der Gestern und heute unterwegens war. Ich bin erst morgen und übermorgen dran :vik: 
*Datum:* 12.03.+13.03.
*Ort:* Diedrichshagen
*Wetter:* Sonne, Sonne, Sonne :g 
*Wind:* 12.03. W3-4 13.03. WNW 3-4
*Wasser:* leicht wellig beide Tage und jeweils 5-6º
*Angelzeit:* 16 bis dunkeltuten
*Köder:* Blinker
*Fang:*  12.03. er nix, sein unbekannter Nachbar ne 70er
                   13.03. ein Anfasser, sonst nix
*Sonstiges:* 
An beiden Tagen standen die Watangler wie anner Perlenkette |uhoh:  Bis zu 25 Mann konnte der Kollege zählen. Er konnte heute beobachten das in unmittelbarer Nähe zwei Forellen von ca. 30 cm abgeschlagen wurden #q  Schade das ich nicht dabei war |gr:  ich hätt das richtige Mittel inner Tasch (neben der Keule auch den FA)

Gruß
Belle
*deramDonnerstagseineFrauwiedermitnehmenmuss,dieWathosevonihristwiedertrocken|supergri *


----------



## Stoner69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

*Datum:* 13.03.2007
*Ort:* Kieler Bucht
*Wetter:* Sonne, Sonne, Sonne :g 
*Wind:* kein Wind
*Wasser:* Ententeich und leichte Trübing
*Angelzeit:* 14-18
*Köder:* Blinker
*Fang:* Mefo drangehabt und im longline released
*Sonstiges:* nice Trip!

Hallo kinder, ich bin neu hier. 
bin erst vor kurzem zum fischen gekommen und war heute schön auf mefo los. richtig gerockt. und dann beißt das biest auch gleich, aber geht mir beim drill wieder flöten. man man man..


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Stoner69 schrieb:


> Hallo kinder, ich bin neu hier.



Dann mal viel Spaß in unseren diversen Spielgruppen! 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Stoner69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

danke, den werd ich haben!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Stoner69 schrieb:


> *Datum:* 13.03.2007
> *Ort:* Kieler Bucht
> *Wetter:* Sonne, Sonne, Sonne :g
> *Wind:* kein Wind
> *Wasser:* Ententeich und leichte Trübing
> *Angelzeit:* 14-18
> *Köder:* Blinker
> *Fang:* Mefo drangehabt und im longline released
> *Sonstiges:* nice Trip!
> 
> Hallo kinder, ich bin neu hier.
> bin erst vor kurzem zum fischen gekommen und war heute schön auf mefo los. richtig gerockt. und dann beißt das biest auch gleich, aber geht mir beim drill wieder flöten. man man man..


 
Mann sagt auch nicht umsonst, die Meerforelle, ist der Fisch der 1000 Würfe.


----------



## swerner1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

.... Fisch der tausend Würfe, ... das sagt man auch vom Huchen, nach meinen eigenen Erfahrungen mit den Huchen sag ich nur viieeel Glück mit den Mefo´s!

(Du wirst es brauchen)

Sonnige Grüsse aus Bayern

swerner1


----------



## Frühaufsteher

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moin und petri zu Euren schönen Fängen.
Ich war heute das zweite mal los, und?

MANNOMANNOMANN

Heute habe ich gelernt das man nicht alle Fische die man verhaftet hat auch mit nachhause nehmen kann.
Von 5 Fischen die ich geharkt hatte ( davon waren zwei richtig groß) durfte ich nur den kleinsten ( 49 cm) mit nachhause nehmen. Alle Anderen habe ich im Drill und vor dem Kescher verlohren.#q #q #q #q 
Nebenbei mußte ich noch mitansehen wie ein Kollege direckt neben mir einen richtigen Brocken so um die 90 cm nach specktakulärem Drill shortlinereleast hat. Da kann man sich doch wirklich nur in A.... beißen.:c


----------



## grobro

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Datum:            Dienstag 13.03.2007
Ort:        WH-Oldenburger Graben
Köder:            Spöket 18g in kunterbunt, doppelter Sprengring,  DrillingGrösse 2

Fang:       2 Meefos: 55+71 cm



Ich habe um 14 Uhr angefangen zu fischen und da ich abseits vom Trubel
stand, konnte ich auch bis 18.30 Uhr 3 schöne Fische landen.

Eine, die hatte vielleicht 35cm schwimmt weiter und eine 55er und eine 71er
waren zum mitnehmen. Ich muss sagen mich hat es einige "Überwindung"
gekostet mich nicht zu 10 anderen zum Eitz an die Steilküste zu stellen,
aber es zeigt mal wieder, Meerforellenfischen heißt eigene Wege zu gehen
und es wurde ja belohnt. So macht Überstunden abbummeln richtig Spass! Ich
liebe es. *g*

Wenn ich es mal schaffe wird auch das Update meiner Homepage bald fertig,
dann gibts auch wieder frische Fotos 2007 zu bekucken. Bis dann.


----------



## Frühaufsteher

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moin
ich wollte euch noch mal zeigen wie die Mefo´s meinen neuen Spöket verunstaltet haben.
Beste Grüße 
Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moin Truttenfreaks.

Mein vereinskollege und ich waren heute gemeinsam los:

*Datum:* 14.03.
*Ort:* Börgerende
*Wetter:* leicht bewölkt bis sonnig
*Wind:* NW bis W 3-4
*Wasser:* leichte Welle bei 7º 
*Angelzeit:* 16-19 Uhr
*Köder:* Kollege mit Blinker, ich mit Fussel
*Fang:*  40cm zurückgesetzt um Oma zuholen :g , scheint sie aber nich gefunden zu haben #c 
*Sonstiges:* 
Kollege hatte noch nen Anfasser, der sich aber nach 60 Sekunden entschieden hatte, ihn zu ärgern  

Haben an der Jemnitzer Schleuse geparkt: Polizei wo man nur hinguckte. Und der Zaun ist echt beklemmend. Man, man wat nen Aufriß für 5 Tage:v 

Gruß
Belle

*dermorgenFrauchenwiedermitinsWasserscheucht *


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moin Truttenfreaks.

Bin mit meiner Frau grad wieder zurück:

*Datum:* 15.03.
*Ort:* Börgerende
*Wetter:* erst bewölkt, später sonnig
*Wind:* mehr Welle als gestern NW 4
*Wasser:* 7º
*Angelzeit:* 9.00 bis 14.00 Uhr
*Köder:* Meine Frau Spöket und Vicky, ich Fussel am Sbirou
*Fang:*  null
*Sonstiges:* 
Meine Frau hatte ihren ersten Anfasser (nicht was jetzt einige denken|rolleyes ), leider weit draussen wieder abgegangen #q  Schade, hätt ihr das erste Silber gegönnt.


----------



## Torsk1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

*Datum:* 15.03.
*Ort:* Flensburger Förde
*Wetter:* sonnig
*Wind:* W 4-5
*Wasser:* 7º
*Angelzeit:* 15.15-15.30:m 
*Köder:*Spöket mit Beifänger
*Fang:* 1x45cm
*Sonstiges:*
Meine erste Forelle von Land aus.:vik: 
Die Forelle biss auf die Springerfliege, ich glaub Juletre heist die|kopfkrat .
Hat ordentlich rabatz gemacht, 4-5 mal gesprungen:g


----------



## fimo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

|schild-g 

... vielleicht knote ich mir auch mal ´ne Springerfliege an. Ich habe mir vor Ewigkeiten ein kleines Set Fliegen gekauft, um diese am Sbiro zu schleppen, jedoch ist das irgendwie nichts für mich... Da kann ich mir die Springer-Fliege-Vor-Spöket-Montage schon besser vorstellen...  

Schöne Viertelstunde !

#h fimo


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

wie knotet ihr die davor ... hat da mal wer ne zeichnung von bzw gibs da irgendwas im netz?


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Meine erste Forelle von Land aus.:vik: 
Die Forelle biss auf die Springerfliege, ich glaub Juletre heist die|kopfkrat .
Hat ordentlich rabatz gemacht, 4-5 mal gesprungen:g[/quote]

Glückwunsch! Nicht dass du jetzt zum Watangler mutierst


----------



## Torsk1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Nicht dass du jetzt zum Watangler mutierst


 
Nee nee, das ist nur nach Feierabend ein bisschen "rumspielen"


----------



## fimo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



JunkieXL schrieb:


> wie knotet ihr die davor ... hat da mal wer ne zeichnung von bzw gibs da irgendwas im netz?



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=45344


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Extrem langer Angeltag

Wann::: 15.03.06

Uhrzeit::::  7.00 --19.00Uhr  

Wo :::  WH von 7.00Uhr - 14.30Uhr

Fänge :::  nix...  eine  Ü-70 Mefo direkt vor Augen  zwischen den Steinen / Tang stehend  aber  beissen wollte sie nicht      sonst  nix....  kein Zupfer  nada...

Also  Standort wechseln....  hatte  zwar 2 MeFo's bei anderen Anglern in WH  zu Gesicht bekommen ...aber das war  mir  zu wenig bei den Verhältnissen

Neuer Standort  ...    von 15.30Uhr - 19 Uhr.... und nun kommt  der  Knaller... direkt  vor meinen Augen buckelt ne  Mefo.... keine 10 Meter vom Ufer ... angeworfen...  2. Wurf....  TREFFER.... verhaftet  das  gute  SILBER...  innerhalb der  nächsten 1 Stunde  konnte  ich insgesammt  8  Bisse registrieren ... 2  Aussteiger direkt  vorm Kescher... aber so viel Ausdauer sollte  doch belohnt werden....denn nach diesen beiden Aussteigern  erstmal  zusätzlichen Sprengring montiert ...  und  siehe  da  ..die  nächste  Bisse  saßen dann auch ...  und  hier  könnt  Ihr  die  Strecke  nun bewundern....

Achja... bissen alle  auf  nen  modifizierten blau-weißen  WITCH


----------



## andre23564

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

moin, moin,

kann auch mal was beitragen:

*Datum:* Heute
*Ort:* Brodtner Ufer
*Wetter:* bedeckt
*Wind:* SW um 3
*Angelzeit:* 08:45 - 09:15 Uhr
*Köder:* Spöket Regenbogen
*Fang:* 1 Mefo 

Hurra meine erste Mefo. :vik: 
Nach 20 Minuten gerade von schwarz/rot auf regenbogenfarben gewechselt.
3 Wurf, erst ein Zupfer mit Geplatsche kurz weiter eingeholt, kleiner Stop und meine erste Mefo 59 cm , 2,6kg hatte den Spöket voll genommen. 

Mefo versorgt und ab nach Hause, Fotos machen
und einstellen.


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Glückwunsch! Will deine Freude ja nicht trüben, aber für mich sieht das so aus, als ob sich ne Refo deinen Refodekoköder einverleibt hat. So oder so ein schöner Fisch.#6


----------



## Farina

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

 Ganz klar ne entwischte Puff-Raini#q 

Nix, Mefo.....setzen 6


Gruß Farina


----------



## sambadrom

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

moin...
war gestern von 11:00 bis 14:00 uhr bei kollund. eine MeFo um die 40cm, schwimmt wieder...
sonst leider nichts, war trotzdem schön...


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Na Farina,
so schnell bei der Notenvergabe? Es stimmt, eine Regenbogenforelle - auch Steelhead genannt. Woraus die aber die Herkunft aus anglerischem Rotlicht nimmst, ist mir ein Rätsel. Wird wohl eher aus einer Netzhälterung/ Netzmastanlage entkommen sein. Was auch immer - eigentlich ein noch seltenerer Fang als ne Meerforelle. Petri Heil dazu


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Farina schrieb:


> Ganz klar ne entwischte Puff-Raini#q
> 
> Nix, Mefo.....setzen 6
> 
> 
> Gruß Farina




|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: 

Und das gleich beim ersten Mal :c  Ich wette der Fänger war nicht mal waidgerecht gekleidet  |supergri |supergri 

Farina, geh angeln und vermies dem Jung nich seine erste Forelle.



@ Andre  He kann dor nix för  


Ich gratuliere Dir herzlich zur Ersten :vik: :m


----------



## mock86

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

moin! hört sich ja richtig gut an! wollte morgen auch mal nach sirksdorf/neustedt so die ecke auf MeFo...
wenn mir noch mal ganz kurz jemand erklären kann was genau eine springerfliege ist von der hier oft die rede ist?!

wollte mit 15-20 gramm blinkern los. lieg ich da falsch?
für ein kleienn tipp vom profi wär ich sehr dankbar!

grüße und petri heil 
mock


----------



## Stefan6

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=95991&highlight=Springerfliege

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=60031&highlight=Springerfliege

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=45344&highlight=Springerfliege


----------



## Farina

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



goeddoek schrieb:


> |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh:
> 
> Ich wette der Fänger war nicht mal waidgerecht gekleidet  |supergri |supergri


 

Da kann man sicherlich von ausgehen, vermutlich Flecktarn 
:v

Farina


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Farina schrieb:


> Da kann man sicherlich von ausgehen, vermutlich Flecktarn
> :v
> 
> Farina


 
Na is das der Neid? #d #c |rolleyes 
Und selbst wenn er im Schlafanzug in der Ostsee stehen würde. :q :q :r #q 

Petri, zum Fang.


----------



## andre23564

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Danke für´s Petri !

War übrigens nicht in Flecktarn am Wasser.

Dann eben ne Regenbogenforelle.

Is mir fast egal, als Anfänger hab ich mich halt gefreut.

Dann löscht meinen Beitrag mal lieber, bevor hier einige nen Herzinfakt kriegen.

Freue mich auch so über die schöne " Forelle ".

und lerne gern immer was dazu.


André


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



andre23564 schrieb:


> Danke für´s Petri !
> 
> War übrigens nicht in Flecktarn am Wasser.
> 
> Dann eben ne Regenbogenforelle.
> 
> Is mir fast egal, als Anfänger hab ich mich halt gefreut.
> 
> Dann löscht meinen Beitrag mal lieber, bevor hier einige nen Herzinfakt kriegen.
> 
> Freue mich auch so über die schöne " Forelle ".
> 
> und lerne gern immer was dazu.
> 
> 
> André


 

Ne mein bester, den beitrag lass ma schön da wo er is.
Is doch ein schöner( und wiegesagt nich alltäglicher) Fang. #6 

Gibt hier halt immer ein paar die es einfach nicht lernen wollen.


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Tach auch.

Stell ma wieder für den Vereinskameraden ein:

*Datum:* 15.03.
*Ort:* Stoltera
*Wetter:* bewölkt
*Wind:* NW 4
*Wasser:* 7º
*Angelzeit:* 16.30-19.00 Uhr
*Köder:* Hansen Fight 18 gr.
*Fang:*  52 und 50 cm :vik: 
*Sonstiges:* 

Nu hat er seinen Fluch endlich besiegt. 2006 hatte er nur Aussteiger gehabt. Leider hat er keine Fotos gemacht |krach:  Gesehen hab ich nur frisch filetiert  

Gruß
Belle


----------



## PxDaumen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@ Farina

Sag´mal, was ist denn mit Dir los? Hast Du noch nie nen Fisch gefangen über 50 cm oder was hast Du für nen Komplex?

Was hast Du den jetzt gegen Flecktarn-Jacken nachdem schon eine im Freiwasser gefangene Regenbogenforelle für dich unter jeder Würde ist? Meinetwegen kann man auch im gelben Ölzeug fischen gehen - wenns die Lieblingsklamotte ist! Das ist doch völlig hupe!
Glaubst Du allen Ernstes weil man eine DAM-Watjacke in Dunkelgrün mit grauem Amplikationen und Brusttaschen an hat man sei der bessere Angler?

Mein Gott ist das arm!


----------



## theactor

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

HI,

goiler Fisch! #6 #6 
@Rest: lasst Euch doch nicht durch so offensichtliche Provo-Posts aus der Ruhe bringen. Gabs schon immer; wird immer wieder geben - und letztlich ist doch positiv, dass sich der Großteil der Member ehrlich mitfreuen kann -Mefo hin oder Regenbogen her  

#h


----------



## Tyron

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Man man man, nur so böde Regenbogenforelle, iiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... 

Spaß beiseit, wie schon einige Male vorher gesagt wurde, so ne Refo ist momentan in der Ostsee glaub ich schwerer zu fangen, als ne Mefo...Von mir auf jeden Fall n dickes fettes Petri Heil für den wirklich schönen Salmoniden!!! Sei stolz auf dich, so ne Steelhead konnt ich bisher in der Ostsee noch nicht fangen...

Bin schon son bisschen neidisch gerade...


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Farina schrieb:


> Da kann man sicherlich von ausgehen, vermutlich Flecktarn
> :v
> 
> Farina


 
Flecktarn ist nicht waidgerecht?

Was ziehst du denn an, möglicherweise kann ich mich in Zukunft danach richten.

Man will ja nix falsch machen.

Uli


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Mann Mann Mann...Farina! 
Gibt´s kein anderes Forum in dem du dir Feinde machen kannst?

Wie kann man so unentspannt sein. Du setzt dir den Hut doch mit ´nem Kran auf...damit halt Ausrichtung gewährleistet ist und so:q


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Mann Mann Mann...Farina!
> Gibt´s kein anderes Forum in dem du dir Feinde machen kannst?




Den behalt mal schön hier...  :q


----------



## pilker 11

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Man muss das doch verstehen!
Wenn der Neid durch kommt ist das halt so!!!!:q


MFG   pilker 11


----------



## bennie

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Lasse ReFo, Petri Heil!


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Gnilftz schrieb:


> Den behalt mal schön hier...  :q



das ist gemein Heiko:q  Ich dachte mal an so eine Art Schüleraustausch


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Also am 24.10.06 hatte Farina noch nichts gegen Refos zweifelhafter Herkunft. Allerdings hat er schon da auf standesgemäße Kleidung geachtet.:q 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1331457#post1331457

Uli


----------



## pilker 11

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Muss man dann mit gesenktem Haupt das Gewässer verlassen,wenn man mit nicht WAIDGERECHTER Kleidung erwischt wird?   
Hab ja nichts gegen anderer Leute meinung,
aber sowas?

   MFG pilker 11


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Ich habe mir die Postings von Farina mal durch gesehen und kann es jedem anderen auch nur empfehlen. Das hat schon einen hohen Unterhaltungswert. Besonders lustig ist die Geschichte mit den Äschen, wo es eigentlich um Meeräschen geht, was übrigens auch ein 5-Jähriger erkannt hätte und es zur emotionalen Implosion kommt.

Es ist doch toll das wir hier so eine Vielfalt haben, dann wird es nicht langweilig.

Uli


----------



## Living Dead

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Dazu sag ich nur:

"Den Fliegenfischerbereich für Stipp-, Jerk- und Boilliefischer und ähnliche ASKARITASCHENTRÄGER absperren oder 2 € Zusatzeintritt verlangen! Die meisten Fliegenfischer haben sowieso genügend Kohle."


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Postings von Farina mal durch gesehen und kann es jedem anderen auch nur empfehlen. Das hat schon einen hohen Unterhaltungswert. Besonders lustig ist die Geschichte mit den Äschen, wo es eigentlich um Meeräschen geht, was übrigens auch ein 5-Jähriger erkannt hätte und es zur emotionalen Implosion kommt.
> 
> Es ist doch toll das wir hier so eine Vielfalt haben, dann wird es nicht langweilig.
> 
> Uli





So ist es, Uli |good: 


Und ohne den waidgerecht gekleideten Farina wärs doch teilweise nicht so unterhaltsam hier  |supergri |supergri 

@ Truttafriend     Wenn Gnilftz schon so 'nen Erstklassespieler haben will, müssen wir aber über die Ablösesumme reden.

Der ist ein echtes Zufpferd für jedes Forum |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## priezel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Mal wieder eine Fangmeldung aus der Flensburger Förde. War heute mal wieder los und konnte sogar ne schöne Mefo keschern, aber der Reihe nach.
Ich war gestern am frühen Nachmittag mit meiner Freundin am Strand spazieren und traute meinen Augen kaum. Überall waren stoßende Möwen zu beobachten und jede von ihnen kam mit einem vollen Schnabel wieder aus dem Wasser aufgetaucht. "Was zum Teufel fressen die da", dachte ich mir. Als ich näher ranging um mir das Spektakel zu betrachten, stellte ich fest, dass sie Seeringelwürmer jagten. "Sollten tatsächlich die Seeringler gerade ausschwärmen? Und ich habe keine Angel dabei." Ich stellte mir vor, was da unter Wasser so alles abgeht. Horden von Mefos, die Jagd auf die Seeringler machen. Der Gedanke machte mich rasend. "Später wieder kommen - das geht nicht, weil ich noch arbeiten muss. Also morgen losgehen, dachte ich mir.
Gesagt getan. Gegen 14:30 traf ich heute am Strand ein. Die Seeringler waren noch da, das sah ich sofort an den stoßenden Möwen. Also, Sachen ausgepackt und losgelegt. Aber die ersten Würfe brachten keinen Erfolg. Aber dann nach einer Stunde tat sich was. Einen kleinen Anfasser konnte ich noch nicht verwerten. Kurz darauf gab es aber einen Schlag in der Rute und der Kampf ging los, bei dem die Mefo den kürzeren zog. 66 cm und 3,6 kg schwer, blitzeblank und kugelrund (hatte den Magen und Schlund voll mit Seeringlern und Garnelen). Geschafft, meine Freude war riesig und zufrieden packte ich meine Sachen und fuhr nach Hause.
Ach ja Köder war ein rot/schwarzer Hansen Fight in 18 Gramm, wie schon so oft. 

Petri an alle weiteren Fänger


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Packender Bericht#6 *Fettes Petri* zu der fetten Trutte. In einer Woche geht das dann auch für eine Woche an die FFF. Nee watt freu ich mir schon.....:vik:


----------



## SV75

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

*Datum:* 14.03.07
*Ort:* Rügen
*Wetter:* klar
*Wind:* NW 4
*Wasser:* 5º
*Angelzeit:* 8.30-14.00 Uhr
*Köder:* Möresilda 22 gr.
*Fang:* Mefo 76 cm :vik: 
*Sonstiges:*
einen Nachläufer und zwei kleiner verloren #q


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@ SV75: Petri zu der schönen Rüganerin!

War die erwatet oder vom Boot?


----------



## SV75

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

sind von Schaprode aus mit dem Boot unterwegs gewesen


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Glückwunsch zur 76 er! Das nimmt ja gar kein Ende mehr mit den guten Fischen und dabei ist der Monat man gerade halb rum.

Da bleibt für April wohl nicht mehr viel übrig:g


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

son mist und bei uns ist grade sturm arg ...


----------



## Kabeljaukönig

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hallo Ihr da draussen!!!!
Gehts noch???
Hier sollen Euren schönen Mefo`s rein und nix anderes.
Das ganze Gelabber könnt ihr doch woanders austragen.
Die ganze Seite sollte mit Mefofängen gefüllt sein, stattdessen sieht und liest man nur Euren Kindergartenkram.
Echt schade, wenn man sich den Titel dieser Seite anguckt.
Zwar hab ich jetzt auch keine Mefo gefangen, aber das musste jetzt mal gesagt werden.

LG Kabeljaukönig


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Fahr mal bisschen langsamer Kabeljaukönig und informiere dich ein wenig. 
Kleiner Tipp: Schau oben auf die Mefo-Seite und denk ganz doll nach.

Das was du gesagt hast, musste nämlich garnicht gesagt werden.

Wer lesen kann ist echt im Vorteil.

Ich sage es dir, weil du es sonst vllt nicht begreifst. Der Fängethread ist oben festgetackert und wird von unserem Lieblingsmod moderiert und vervollständigt. In diesem Thread soll und darf nach vielfachen Wunsch und Abstimmung Off-Topic gepostet werden.

Uli


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

moin moin und glückwunsch an alle fänger #6#6#6

habt ihr in der angelwoche den brocken vom flügger strand gesehen?
ich will auch :k:l:k



gruß, troutmaster


----------



## Living Dead

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Kabeljaukönig schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr da draussen!!!!
> Gehts noch???
> Hier sollen Euren schönen Mefo`s rein und nix anderes.
> Das ganze Gelabber könnt ihr doch woanders austragen.
> Die ganze Seite sollte mit Mefofängen gefüllt sein, stattdessen sieht und liest man nur Euren Kindergartenkram.
> Echt schade, wenn man sich den Titel dieser Seite anguckt.
> Zwar hab ich jetzt auch keine Mefo gefangen, aber das musste jetzt mal gesagt werden.
> 
> LG Kabeljaukönig



Hier darf jeder labern....auch du|wavey:


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

*Datum:* 19 spätestens 20ster03.07
*Ort:* MV
*Wetter:* leicht bewölkt
*Wind:* N 20km
*Wasser:* 5º
*Angelzeit:* 11.30-17.00
*Köder:* weis ich noch nicht
*Fang:* Mefo 96cm

Was wären wir Angler ohne Optimismus. ;-)


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



troutmaster69 schrieb:


> habt ihr in der angelwoche den brocken vom flügger strand gesehen?



Hab ich, ist das nicht eklig |rolleyes |rolleyes 


...und dann mit gespannter Hose auf die Fanghitparade geschaut und beim *Offtopic on* Dorsch das :v  bekommen *Offtopic off*

Hier is grad Sturm aus Nordwest :c :c :c  nix mit 90+ Mefo am WE #q #q  und der Sch.... geht noch bis Mittwoch |gr:


----------



## der Jäger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Was ist eigentlich an der Küste von Meck-Pom los??
Ist so meine Ecke zum Jagen der Silberbarren.
Wetter und Co stimmen doch eigentlich!!!
Mir kribbels und den Finger und meine Wathose schreit nach Salzwasser.

Gruß der Jäger.


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Hab ich, ist das nicht eklig |rolleyes |rolleyes
> 
> 
> ...und dann mit gespannter Hose auf die Fanghitparade geschaut und beim *Offtopic on* Dorsch das :v bekommen *Offtopic off*


 
Jo war ein schöner Brocken neben den :v -Brocken von Dorsch und Zander.

In einer halben Stunde geht es in den Wind...:l


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> das ist gemein Heiko:q  Ich dachte mal an so eine Art Schüleraustausch



|kopfkrat Äh...

Nö! #d :q :q :q 
Du bist schon der richtige Therapeut für solche Koffnucken! :m #6 

Cu |wavey:


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



der Jäger schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich an der Küste von Meck-Pom los??
> Ist so meine Ecke zum Jagen der Silberbarren.
> Wetter und Co stimmen doch eigentlich!!!
> Mir kribbels und den Finger und meine Wathose schreit nach Salzwasser.
> 
> Gruß der Jäger.


 
na ja, der Fischer hat sein Netz von Warnkenhagen bis kurz vor Steinbeck aufgestellt. Wenn Du das dann nach knapp einer Stunde Autofahrt siehst, kannnste nur noch #q :v


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Heute von ca. 14.30 - 18.00 bemüht.

In ca 80m vom Ufer eine durchgehende Netzlinie von Mukran bis Sassnitz#q 

Morgen geht es weiter


----------



## alligator

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Heute von 6.00 - 13.30
3 Mann / div. unbekannte
Ort: Bliesdorf
Meerforellen: 0 und 0 und 0
bei den unbekannten auch 0

Egal, nächstesmal wird es besser!!!


----------



## Schnulli

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moin Moin,

erstmal ein dickes Petri den nicht gerade wenigen Mefo-Refo Fängern :vik:. 
Aber ich finde das geht zu weit, im April sind keine Fische mehr da, wenn so weiter gefangen wird |supergri #6

Ich selber war gestern wieder im Wasser:
Ostsee bei Grossenbrode, von 11.30 bis 19.00 Uhr, 12 Grad Luft, 6 Grad Wasser, Wind aus Nw später W drehend. Sonnig, Wasser klar. Köder; alles was die Box hergab. Ergebnis: 
Schönen Tag am- im Wasser   mit netten erst fremden Anglern.:m Es gibt sie also doch noch an der Küste und nicht nur |krach: + Mißgunst- Neid.#d 
Was will mann Meer....
Ach ja die Steigerung wäre ne Mefo....
Eine um 45 vorm Kescher, aber lassen wir das#q :v
Aber eine von 43 im Kescher :vik:#6
Jetzt kann das Wetter wieder schlechter werden, zum Wohle der Fische...|supergri|supergri|supergri
Gruß 
Schnulli
Der in der Woche angelt


----------



## grobro

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Datum:            Samstag, den 17. März 2007

Ort:                  eine kleine AUE in Niedersachsen

Köder:             Digicam 


...heute war mal die „Kinderstube“ der Meerforellen angesagt. Ich habe mir mit einem Freund zusammen einige Gewässer in Niedersachsen angeschaut. Unter anderem auch eine kleine AUE wo der örtkiche Verein Besatzmaßnahmen + Elektroabfischen durchführt. Die AUE ist nur wenige Meter breit und an einigen Stellen nur 70 cm tief. Dort entsteht unser Meerforellennachwuchs! Wirklich beeindruckend mal die Verhältnisse zu sehen wo und vor allem wie die Fische aufwachsen. Jeder der jetzt in der Ostsee einen Fisch fängt, weiß wie viele Km so eine Meerforelle im Laufe ihres Lebens zurücklegen wird / kann!


----------



## Stefan6

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Siehe da:  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1507112&postcount=9610  #h


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moin zusammen,

nach 2 Wochen war ich heute zu ersten Mal wieder an der Küste unterwegs. Ich suchte ein schönes Plätzchen in Jütland, wo ich hoffte, nicht unbedingt eine Platzkarte ziehen zu müssen. 

Morgens um 8.00 Uhr angekommen. Der Strand war leer, sehr leer. 2 KM Meerforellenstrecke und kein anderer Angler, aber auch kaum Wasser. Der Wasserstand lag mindestens 70 cm unter Normalstand. Also bin ich angefangen zu fischen. Ausdauernd, aber zunächst 2 Stunden ohne einen Biß. Dann endlich ein Biß, nein keine richtige Attacke, sondern eher ein sanftes Festhalten des Köders. Sofort war der Fisch wieder weg. Ich sah ihn kurz an der relativ glatten Wasseroberfläche. Nur 20 Minuten später genau das Gleiche. Sanftes Festhalten, satter Anhieb ins Leere. Die Fische bissen extrem spitz. 

Nur 1 Stunde später dann eine richtige Attacke, allerdings nur 4 m vor der Rutenspitze. Das geht meist nicht gut aus und es sollte nicht anders kommen. Ein dicker fetter Heringsfresser hatte den Möre Silda attackiert. Leider ließ er sich nicht zu einer Flucht überreden, sondern wälzte sich auf der Stelle. Also ging ich zum Überraschungsangriff mit Kescher über. Kurz vor dem Kescher drehte er ab, blieb aber nach nur 5 m Flucht wieder stehen und wälzte sich. Mit flach gehaltener Rute habe ich ihn leicht zur Seite gezogen, er stieg trotzdem an die Oberfläche, schütttelte sich und war wieder den Blinker los. "Long line realeased" nennen das einige Kollegen, mir klingt das zu freiweillig, den Fisch hätte ich gerne gefangen. Also sagen wir mal: Er war heute einfach besser. 

Gedanken schiessen mir durch den Kopf, wieviel Versuche brauchst Du heute eigentlich für einen Fisch? Also Gedanken und Selbstzweifel verdrängen und weiterfischen. Inzwischen kam etwas mehr Leben an diesem einsamen Strand auf, aber 2 KM sind für 4 Angler in der Saison immernoch komfortabel, zumal die anderen Kollegen sämtlich stationär fischten und keine Strandläufer waren. 

Um 13.00 Uhr dann endlich den Fisch der sauber biß und sich drillen ließ. Kein Riese, abver mit 49 cm und silberblank ok. Keine 30 Minuten später gesellte sich eine weitere Forelle von 50 cm dazu. Beide Fische habe fast auf der gleichen Stelle gefangen. Interessanterweise war ein Fisch voll mit Seeringelwürmern (einer hing noch aus dem Maul), während die andere Forellen auf Tobis gejagt hatte (Magen und Schlund voll).

Insgesamt schienen die Fische heute extrem gesättigt zu sein und haben sich eher spielerisch mit dem Köder beschäftigt.


Um 15.30 Uhr ab ins Auto und Bundesliga im Radio auf der Heimfahrt hören. Mit 2 Fischen ein versöhnlicher Abschluß nach einem schweren Beginn. 

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Kabeljaukönig

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Fahr mal bisschen langsamer Kabeljaukönig und informiere dich ein wenig.
> Kleiner Tipp: Schau oben auf die Mefo-Seite und denk ganz doll nach.
> 
> Das was du gesagt hast, musste nämlich garnicht gesagt werden.
> 
> Wer lesen kann ist echt im Vorteil.
> 
> Ich sage es dir, weil du es sonst vllt nicht begreifst. Der Fängethread ist oben festgetackert und wird von unserem Lieblingsmod moderiert und vervollständigt. In diesem Thread soll und darf nach vielfachen Wunsch und Abstimmung Off-Topic gepostet werden.
> 
> Uli


Sorry, ich meinte vielleicht nicht alle!
Es ging nur irgendwie bei ein paar Berichten die ich grad vernommen hatte in dieser nacht an Lachs, Mefo und Bellyboot vorbei.
Soll so dann nicht wieder vorkommen.#6  

Gruß KjK

Natürlich hast du recht, hier soll ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## der Jäger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Recht hast DU . Die Fischer vermiesen einem richtig den Spaß am angeln.Aber Danke für den netzigen Tipp.Ich hoffe nur nicht wieder nicht so dicht.Selber erlebt in der Tarnewitzer Bucht zehn  Meter vom Ufer aus und gute sechs hundert an der Küste entlang und fast einen kilometer in die Ferne.Hätte mir die Anfahrt sparen können,aber wurde belohnt mit einer  77er MeFo.Schade hatte kein Handy mit,wär ein Fall für WaPo gewesen.Trotzdem für den Tipp.Gruß der Jäger.


----------



## der Jäger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

:g





Lovefield1 schrieb:


> na ja, der Fischer hat sein Netz von Warnkenhagen bis kurz vor Steinbeck aufgestellt. Wenn Du das dann nach knapp einer Stunde Autofahrt siehst, kannnste nur noch #q :v





der Jäger schrieb:


> Recht hast DU . Die Fischer vermiesen einem richtig den Spaß am angeln.Aber Danke für den netzigen Tipp.Ich hoffe nur nicht wieder nicht so dicht.Selber erlebt in der Tarnewitzer Bucht zehn  Meter vom Ufer aus und gute sechs hundert an der Küste entlang und fast einen kilometer in die Ferne.Hätte mir die Anfahrt sparen können,aber wurde belohnt mit einer  77er MeFo.Schade hatte kein Handy mit,wär ein Fall für WaPo gewesen.Trotzdem für den Tipp.Gruß der Jäger.


:g


----------



## eastspöket

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@ der Jäger
@ an alle die so denken
mooin mooin
ich kann das mit den Netzen nur bestätigen.Die Dinger müssen entweder weiter raus o. weg.In DK hat mann das ja auch erkannt wer dem Land mehr Geld in die Kassen bringt,ein einziger der sich für den Pabst aller Netze hält,beim verkauf der Fische n'paar Euro verdiehnt,oder Angler u. Touri's die  pro Nase die EURO'S gleich vor Ort lassen und neben Vadder STAAT
auch noch Hotel's u. Pensionen ihr Einkommen damit bestreiten.Für den Fischer mit seinen Netzen fällt auch noch genug ab wenn er etwas weiter draussen fischt und grössere 
Lücken zwischen den Netzen lääst.
PS:das ist meine MEINUNG ohne jemanden beleidigen zu wollen


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



sundeule schrieb:


> Heute von ca. 14.30 - 18.00 bemüht.
> 
> In ca 80m vom Ufer eine durchgehende Netzlinie von Mukran bis Sassnitz#q
> 
> Morgen geht es weiter


 
Also meines Wissens müssen Netze mindestens 200 m vom Ufer entfernt sein. Darum habe ich auch immer die Nrn. der WAPO dabei. In der Kieler Innenförde hatte ich mal ein illegales Netz vermutet und die Jungs gerufen. Nach 30 Min. kamen die mit einem Schlauchboot angetuckert und haben das Teil rausgezogen!


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@ eastspöket, |wavey: 

Moin Mayk, genau so ist`s. #6  

@ Bluefish&Seatrout, |wavey: 

In SH ist das mit den 200m richtig, in MV gibt es da (leider!!!) (noch) keine Einschränkung. #d  :c 


War aber gestern trotzdem mal los. Gegen 07:00 Uhr kam ich in der Wismarer Bucht an. Der Wind bließ schon recht kräftig aus W. Also Watbüx an und ab in die Fluten. Nach gut 10 Minuten überkam mich so ein unwohles Gefühl am rechten Bein. |uhoh:  Weitere 10 Minuten später die Gewissheit. Wassereinbruch! :c  Ich also wieder raus aus dem Wasser und ab zum Auto. Watbüx aus und das rechte Hosenbein betrachtet. Ganz schön durchnäßt.    Also rein ins Auto und ab nach Wismar zum Angelladen. Der machte erst um 09:00 Uhr auf. Glücklicherweise hatten die Watbüxen da. :vik:  Der Tag war diesbezüglich erst mal gerettet. Also wieder mit Volldampf Richtung Wasser. Watbüx wieder an, die Hose und Strümpfe waren zwischezeitlich im Auto hängend wieder einigermaßen getrocknet und ab uns Wasser. Ich war immer noch der einzige Angler vor Ort. Gegen 10:30 Uhr hatte ich einen großen Fisch als Nachläufer.     Gegen 12:00 Uhr waren schon gut 15 Angler im Wasser. Bin dann erst mal aus dem Wasser und habe mit einigen anderen (bekannten) Anglern aus HH einen guten Meinungsaustausch gemacht. Dann ein paar Brötchen hinter die Kauleiste geschoben und dann wieder ab zum angeln. Leider tat sich bis um 18:45 Uhr nichts mehr bei mir. Kein einziger Fischkontakt.    Insgesamt kamen an diesem Tage bei den 15 Anglern 3 Meefos raus. Die größte gut 50 cm. Was bleibt? Die Gewissheit, daß scheinbar auch einige große Fische vor Ort waren, denn ich war nicht der Einzige mit Sichtkontakt von "Großmeefos"! #6


----------



## der Jäger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Es ist zum Mäusemelken und finde es zum:v.

Wir kriegen immer mehr Auflagen und die Fischer haben Narrenfreiheit.

  |directorie Nummer der WaPo ist in meinem Handy gespeichert
           ,den ich will angeln und nicht Netze fischen.


:g  Petri der Jäger.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@ der Jäger

Also von Narrenfreiheit kann man bei den Fischern ja nun wirklich nicht sprechen. Schutzgebiete und Sperrzonen haben die genau so einzuhalten, wie Andere auch! Sie nutzen die Gesetzeslage halt nur für sich aus. Bei den Berufsfischern kann man das auch verstehen, denn die verdienen ihr Geld mit dem Fischfang und der Vermarktung. Außerdem müssen die Berufsfischer auch gewisse Abgaben an das Land abführen, die dann z.B. zur Produktion von Besatzfischen genutz werden. Bei den Nebenerwerbsfischern sieht es da schon anders aus. Ich gebe dir insofern recht, daß die Situationen mit bis an den Uferbereich grenzenden Netzen alles andere als erfreulich sind. Das muß wirklich nicht sein und auch ich finde es durchaus zeitgemäß und auch angebracht, wenn die Politiker hier in MV dieses Thema mal auf den Tisch bringen würden. Stehen die Netze mehr als 200-300 m vom Ufer entfernt, dann lassen sich durchaus gute Erfolge bei der Meefopirsch durch den Angler erzielen.


----------



## der Jäger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Da hast Du Recht,die müssen auch Leben.Und die Poitiker haben andere Gedanken.#d  und versuchen anderen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.
:r zu den dichten Netzen.

#:  wollen auch nur unseren Spaß und die Entspannung haben und uns nicht über die Netze ärgern.

:g Petri und noch einen entspannten Sonntag.

Gruß der Jäger.


----------



## elbtwister

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

einige fischer nutzen die veralterte gesetzeslage eiskalt aus um mefo's abzufassen|gr: .selbst erlebt:fischer aus travemünde stellt netze ca50 m dicht an küste von mv #d .ein sportsfreund konnte das einholen der netze beobachten ,und schilderte mir das mehrere große und etliche kleinere fische im netz hingen .
schlussfolgerung:in SH muss ein mindestabstand eingehalten werden,also wird auf MV gebiet ausgewichen.


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hat denn mal einer die Nummer der Wapo für den Bereich Lübeck bis Fehmarn?


----------



## der Jäger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moin.

Versuch es mal über die Tel.-Auskunft.
Habe ich für den Bereich der Meck.-Pom.Küste auch gemacht.

Gruß der Jäger  :g


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Erstmal ein dickes Petri an alle Silberfänger!


So nun ein kleiner Bericht von gestern Nachmittag.
Gestern hatte ich entlich mal wieder ein wenig Zeit gefunden,um an der Ostsee ein wenig auf Silberschatzsuche zu gehen!:g
Nachdem wir die Winddaten gecheckt und uns kurz beraten haben,haben Teamkollege Baron und ich uns für Fehmarn Ostküste entschieden und zwar Katharienenhof.

Als wir dort gegen 13 Uhr ankamen,mussten wir erstmal feststellen das ca. 20-30 andere Watangler fast den ganzen Strandabschnitt besetzten!|uhoh:Also haben wir erstmal unsere Sachen fertig gemacht und einen 15 minütigen Fussmarsch auf uns genommen wo wir dann fern ab des Trubels eine Stelle fanden,wo wir in Ruhe fischen konnten!

Nach ca. 20 Würfen konnte ich den ersten Biss verzeichnen!:qAber nach ca. 3-4 minütigen Drill stieg die 60-70cm grosse Mefo beim Kescherversuch leider aus!:v

Erstmal bedient habe ich dann ein kleines Päuschen gemacht und mich noch ne Runde geärgert!

Als ich dann wieder an gleicher Stelle ins Wasser ging,passierte was unglaubliches schon beim zweiten Wurf knallte es wieder in meiner Rute!|rolleyes
Ich merkte zwar schon im Drill,das der Fisch nicht ganz so gross seien wird wie der verlorene,aber die Freude war doch schon gross,als 2 min später eine 46cm silberblanke Mefo in meinen Watkescher lag!

Den Rest des Tages konnten wir keine weiteren Bisse mehr verzeichnen.Das war alles in allen mal wieder ein wunderschöner Tag an der Ostsee!

Anbei noch 4 Fotos von der 46er!
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 57992


Anhang anzeigen 57993


Anhang anzeigen 57994


Anhang anzeigen 57995


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Fehmarns Westküste entschieden und zwar Katharienenhof.


 
Du meintest doch sicherlich Ostküste, oder?


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hallo Loide,

heute war DER Tag!
Was eine geile Fischerei. Mein Neffe Tobias (AngelsDust) war gestern und heute hier oben und wollte es zum ersten Mal wissen.
Gestern war ja nix außer der Bewunderung einer elend langen Netzreihe.
Heute waren wir gegen 9.30 am Teich und sogar ganz allein. Es war teilweise verdammt stürmisch, ließ sich aber doch ganz gut fischen. Nach etwa drei Stunden sah Mein Neffe schon garnicht mehr so hochmotiviert aus. Mein Grundgefühl blieb optimistisch - sogar nachdem ich feststellen musste, dass meine Wathose nässt:r 
Gegen Mittag kamen dann zwei weitere Stralsunder an und es schien, als hätten wir lediglich auf Publikum für die Show gewartet...:g 
Ich hatte einen kurzen Anfasser und nach zwei weiteren Würfen hing die erste Forelle von etwa gut Vierzig am Haken. Nass abgehakt und weiter.
Der nächste Wurf brachte den nächsten Fisch. Und nur wenig später hing der Dritte am Band, der mit knapp 58 cm auch schon etwas besser war. Innerhalb von nur einer halben Stunde konnte ich fünf Forellen fangen, von denen vier maßig waren. Das waren schon beinahe forellenpuffähnliche Zustände. Zwei Forellen nahm ich mit und ließ mir noch eine Möglichkeit zum Erreichen des Fanglimits offen.
Als nächstes gab es erst einmal einen Materialtausch.
Die Rute von Tobias brachte doch ein paar Einschränkungen in der Wurfweite mit sich. Nachdem er die Aspire in der Hand hatte, fing auch er recht schnell seine Forellen.. Auch ich konnte noch Nummer sechs verhaften und wir beendeten die Fischerei gegen 14.30. Fast alle Fische gingen auf einen grünen Eitz (einer auf blau, ebenso ein Aussteiger)
Die beiden anderen Angler hatten auch jeweils eine Trutte gegriffen. Einfach ein toller Tag.
Und nun grüble ich doch sehr, was ich morgen mit meinem freien Tag anfange|kopfkrat


----------



## Boddenmops

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@ Sundeule

Petri zur schönen Strecke ! Sehr schöne Fotos.
Falls Du nicht allein fahren möchtest - PN - überlege nämlich auch ...

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Petri an alle FÄnger.

@ sundeule
Petri zu dem super Tag. #6 

Solche Tage bleiben Hängen, da weiß man wofür man die stunden ohne kontakt im wasser stand.

Schöne Fotos


----------



## AngelsDust

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

was für ein Einstieg für das erste Mal Mefo fischen, auch wenn ich nach deinen ersten Fängen ziemlich frustriert war, war mir dank dir doch noch ein (für mich) recht brauchbarer Kämpfer ermöglicht. Und ne zweite kamplose kam ja auch noch dazu. Hat auf jeden Fall echt Spaß gemacht.

EDIT: ich sags ja, der Makromodus isset


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



AngelsDust schrieb:


> was für ein Einstieg für das erste Mal Mefo fischen.... Hat auf jeden Fall echt Spaß gemacht.
> 
> EDIT: ich sags ja, der Makromodus isset


 
Gern wieder:m


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Du meintest doch sicherlich Ostküste, oder?



Oh ja!Sorry!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> @ der Jäger
> 
> Also von Narrenfreiheit kann man bei den Fischern ja nun wirklich nicht sprechen. Schutzgebiete und Sperrzonen haben die genau so einzuhalten, wie Andere auch! Sie nutzen die Gesetzeslage halt nur für sich aus. Bei den Berufsfischern kann man das auch verstehen, denn die verdienen ihr Geld mit dem Fischfang und der Vermarktung. Außerdem müssen die Berufsfischer auch gewisse Abgaben an das Land abführen, die dann z.B. zur Produktion von Besatzfischen genutz werden. Bei den Nebenerwerbsfischern sieht es da schon anders aus. Ich gebe dir insofern recht, daß die Situationen mit bis an den Uferbereich grenzenden Netzen alles andere als erfreulich sind. Das muß wirklich nicht sein und auch ich finde es durchaus zeitgemäß und auch angebracht, wenn die Politiker hier in MV dieses Thema mal auf den Tisch bringen würden. Stehen die Netze mehr als 200-300 m vom Ufer entfernt, dann lassen sich durchaus gute Erfolge bei der Meefopirsch durch den Angler erzielen.


 

Also erstens mal, geben die Berufsfischer kein Geld an die Länder ab und zweitens, auch wenn Netze 200 - 300 Meter vom Ufer entfernt liegen, aber dafür 11 km lang sind und ohne Unterbrechung, kannst Du getrost nach Hause fahren. Da ist nichts mehr mit guten Erfolgen. Ich habe mich mit der Fischereiverwaltung geschrieben. Der Fischer darf das. Er kommt aus Travemünde. Und wenn die Angler sich nicht zusammen tun wie es die Fischer machen, so haben die eine Stimmehrheit. Ich mach mal da einen neues Thema auf. Mal sehen, ob man tatsächlich nur 6 Angler dafür interssieren kann.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@ Lovefield1, #h 

die Berufsfischer geben sehr wohl Geld ab, nämlich ihre gesetzlichen Steuern die sie zu zahlen haben. Wie andere Unternehmer auch. Das Geld bleibt allerdings wohl eher in den jeweiligen Komunen.    Die Idee mit einem neuen Tröt finde ich o.k.  Ich bin mir auch sicher, daß sich nicht nur 6 Angler melden.    Das Thema ist viel zu brisant und interessant. #6


----------



## eastspöket

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@ Lovefield1
#6 gegen die Barriekaden |gr: vor den küsten.
Bin dabei
mfg mayk:vik:


----------



## Torsk1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

*Datum:* 19.3
*Ort:* Flensburger Förde
*Wetter:* Bewölkt, Schauer
*Wind:* W 5
*Angelzeit:* 15.15-17.00
*Köder:* Spöket mit Beifänger
*Fang:*40er Silber, schwimmt wieder
*Sonstiges:*
Gebissen hat sie auf Springerfliege 
Vieleicht noch ein bisschen viel Wind, war aber sonst in Ordnung #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

ihr macht mir hoffnung aufs trolling ende des monats.cu


----------



## Tyron

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage!

War die letzten Tage denn vll auch jemand mal wieder in der Gegend Dahme usw. unterwegs? Ist von mir nicht ganz so weit zu fahren und ich wollte in den nächsten 5-7 Tagen dort mal wieder antesten, wenn der Wind passt...


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Heute hat mir Petrus geholfen, die Besonderheit des gestrigen Fangtages zu unterstreichen.
Glatte Nullnummer im Norden von Rügen von 10.30 - 16.30 Zusammen mit Boddenmops.
Eine schöne Trutte wurde in der Nachbarschaft gezogen.


----------



## Sniper

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moinsen!

War heute mal wieder los,wie so oft in den letzten Tagen,aber diesmal mit Erfolg.Es ging dann in die Geltingerbucht/Norgardholz.Der Wind war ablandig SW um die 4 Windstärken.Um 18:15 uhr der erste Biss an meinem Salty.Gelandet habe ich dann eine schöne 48er.Zehn Minuten später kam der zweite Silberpfeil,gelandet und vermessen ergab sie dann gute 58cm.War eine schöne Entschädigung für die letzten 12 Nullnummern :q.Das Foto ist ein wenig dunkel geworden,da ich nicht gerade die beste DigiCam habe .



Gruss

Frank


----------



## Micky

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

*PREMIERE*

*Datum:* 19.3.
*Ort:* Weißenhaus
*Wetter:* heiter bis wolkig
*Wind:* windig eben
*Angelzeit:* 17:30 - 18:25 Uhr
*Köder:* Möre Silda
*Fang: *67cm silber
:vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: 

Nach gefühlten 8.765 Würfen hat es dann *ENDLICH* mal geklappt. 
Mit zittrigen Knien, 3 herrlich anzusehenden Flugmanövern, "nur" einem missglücktem Kescherversuch, lag sie nach rund 5 Minuten Drill im Kescher.

Den nachfolgenden Urschrei hat man wohl noch in Hamburg gehört. Man was werde ich heute Nacht mit einem breiten Grinsen einschlafen !!!

*@ Lars Gerkens:* Wärst Du mal noch etwas länger da geblieben :q


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hi du naggen  den Schrei hab ich hier gehört:m
Petri zu einer schönen Trutte#6
Wann gibst du ein aus:q


----------



## DasaTeamchef

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Micky schrieb:


> *PREMIERE*
> 
> *Datum:* 19.3.
> *Ort:* Weißenhaus
> *Wetter:* heiter bis wolkig
> *Wind:* windig eben
> *Angelzeit:* 17:30 - 18:25 Uhr
> *Köder:* Möre Silda
> *Fang: *67cm silber
> :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik:
> 
> Nach gefühlten 8.765 Würfen hat es dann *ENDLICH* mal geklappt.
> Mit zittrigen Knien, 3 herrlich anzusehenden Flugmanövern, "nur" einem missglücktem Kescherversuch, lag sie nach rund 5 Minuten Drill im Kescher.
> 
> Den nachfolgenden Urschrei hat man wohl noch in Hamburg gehört. Man was werde ich heute Nacht mit einem breiten Grinsen einschlafen !!!
> 
> *@ Lars Gerkens:* Wärst Du mal noch etwas länger da geblieben :q


 
Bravo und Respekt!!!!!

Würde doch jede Premiere so ausgehen.....ich erinner mich noch an meine Premiere....ca 15Jahre her.....da waren gut 10 Mann im Wasser - keine fing etwas - zwei "alte Hasen" amüsierten sich über meinen damals selbst gebauten Watkescher.......zehn Minuten später brachte ich dann meine 55er MEFO DEMONSTRATIV an Ihnen vorbei zum Auto.....ich konnte es auch nicht lassen ein zweites mal mit meiner PREMIERE um ihr Auto herum zu gehen.

Danach gab es bisher 14287 "Aufführungen"....leider gab es nur sehr wenig Beifall - meine anderen MEFOS fing ich immer durch Zufall.....
Spezialisiert habe ich mich auch darauf rechtzeitig vor dem Applaus das Theater zu wechseln....so wechselte ich in 2005 nach einer Stunde von Strande zum Kiekeberg......um da nix zu fangen - zurück am Parkplatz demonstriete mir dann ein anderer Angler eine 88er MEFO.....die er vor einer Stunde in STRANDE gefangten hatte....

Nochmal herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!! Ach ja - ne schöne Mütze hast Du!


Aber ich gebe nicht auf und versuche es weiter....


----------



## AngelsDust

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



sundeule schrieb:


> Heute hat mir Petrus geholfen, die Besonderheit des gestrigen Fangtages zu unterstreichen.
> Glatte Nullnummer im Norden von Rügen von 10.30 - 16.30 Zusammen mit Boddenmops.
> Eine schöne Trutte wurde in der Nachbarschaft gezogen.



Das hätte ich ja nach dem gestrigen tag nicht gedacht. Hier mal das Ergebnis des Ergebnisses des gestrigen Tages:
:vik:


----------



## andre23

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

ist das vorher...nachher...:qoder was ist da rechts passiert???|kopfkrat

...da hat doch einer genascht....;+:q

mvh andre´


----------



## AngelsDust

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



andre23 schrieb:


> ist das vorher...nachher...:qoder was ist da rechts passiert???|kopfkrat
> 
> ...da hat doch einer genascht....;+:q
> 
> mvh andre´



jepp vorher, nachher....mit meinen 23 Jahren passt halt net so viel in den Magen (ok zum essen waren wir zu zweit). Gibt morgen nochmal legga Mittag...irgendwie bin ich stolz auf mich

Sorry for Spam


----------



## andre23

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

na dann laßt es euch schecken in der alten heimat...


----------



## Fastroller

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@micky,

glückwunsch zur Trutte. 

Ich dachte eigentlich ich war heute der letzte der Weissenhaus verlassen hat, und dar war niemand mit Fisch... ???


----------



## Micky

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Ich hab etwas weiter Richtung Ferienzentrum gefischt, um nicht zu sagen GENAU DA, wo Boardie LarsGerkens zuvor 2 Stunden geangelt hat und die MEFO angelockt und hungrig gemacht hat... :q #6


----------



## sunny

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@Micky

Nen ganz dickes Petri Heil von mir #6 . Sauber mien Jung. Die hast du dir aber auch redlich verdient.

Du weißt ja, was das heißt, wenn wir uns mal wieder treffen  .


----------



## Yupii

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und digges Petri auch von mir.

Es wurde ja auch mal Zeit, dass Du blindes Huhn:q was Ordentliches fängst:vik::vik:


----------



## Micky

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

*@ Sunny:* Ja, das heisst Du willst ENDLICH mal einen ausgeben. Ich bin UNEINGESCHRÄNKT EINVERSTANDEN mit Deiner Idee !!!

*@ Yupii:* Es konnte ja auch nicht ewig so trostlos weitergehen.


----------



## grobro

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

*...warten auf die nächste Welle !!!!*

Und es hat bummmmmm gemacht. *g* Vielleicht wird es zum Wochenende bereits wieder wärmer bzw. milder. Mal sehen.
Der Audi ist vollgetankt, die neue 0,12 Fireline in smoke aufgespult und eine neue Spule Berkley Vanish Fluo-Carbon Vorfach liegt bereit. Ebenso die sauscharfen Gamakatsu Drillinge in feuerrot. 
Ich mach jeden Tag meine Tiefkühltruhe auf und schaue mir meine eingefrorenen Silberschätze der letzten 3 Wochen an.

Könnte man mein Stadium bereits als eine Art Notstand bezeichnen ??? ) Mädels, ich will wieder ans Wasser, sonst dreh ich durch !


----------



## sunny

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Micky schrieb:


> *@ Sunny:* Ja, das heisst Du willst ENDLICH mal einen ausgeben.



Ich freu mich zwar für dich, aber soweit wollen wir dann doch nicht gehen :q .


----------



## Frango

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moin, |wavey:

ja, das war am letzten WE wohl der berühmte Satz mit dem x!

Sind nach Rerik/Meschendorf gefahren, ganze WE war geplant, aber Freund Sausewind machte uns einen recht stürmischen Strich durch die Rechnung. Freitag war angeln bei ca. WS 4 abnehmend noch ohne Probleme möglich, es ließ sich sogar die Sonne blicken, aber keine Mefo, obwohl Tags zuvor laut Aussage eines Einheimischen wohl gefangen wurde. Wir fischten von 9.00 bis 16.00 Uhr, nüschte, nada!
Samstag und Sonntag, werdet ihr von der Küste ja selbst erlebt haben, war dann an angeln nicht zu denken. #t#t Schade, das ist das 
Los der Binnenlandratten!! Na, dann eben beim nächsten Mal!

Beste Grüße

Frango


----------



## Wulli

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Micky schrieb:


> *PREMIERE*
> 
> *Datum:* 19.3.
> *Ort:* Weißenhaus
> *Wetter:* heiter bis wolkig
> *Wind:* windig eben
> *Angelzeit:* 17:30 - 18:25 Uhr
> *Köder:* Möre Silda
> *Fang: *67cm silber
> :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik:
> 
> Nach gefühlten 8.765 Würfen hat es dann *ENDLICH* mal geklappt.
> Mit zittrigen Knien, 3 herrlich anzusehenden Flugmanövern, "nur" einem missglücktem Kescherversuch, lag sie nach rund 5 Minuten Drill im Kescher.
> 
> Den nachfolgenden Urschrei hat man wohl noch in Hamburg gehört. Man was werde ich heute Nacht mit einem breiten Grinsen einschlafen !!!
> 
> *@ Lars Gerkens:* Wärst Du mal noch etwas länger da geblieben :q




Ach Du warst das!:q 

Na dann mal ein fettes Petri auch von mir!!! Da bist Du mir ja jetzt eine Trutte voraus!|evil:  

Freue mich schon auf unser nächstes Zusammentreffen!#6 
Ich war am Freitag mit dem Boot unterwegs. In Neustadt geslippt und dann den ganzen Tag geschleppt. Richtung Grömitz und Kyriengrund. Schöne Dorsche haben wir verhaftet, aber außer einem Aussteiger kein Biss von einer Mefo....|uhoh:  Nix zu machen! Nächstes mal....

Nochmal Petri Heil und lass sie Dir schmecken!

Wulli


----------



## Hurricaneangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moin Mirko , Petri zur Mefo auch von mir !

Wahrscheinlich mußte Lars wieder nach Hause sein Zimmer aufräumen


----------



## Sarein

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@ Frango:
Warst du bei Bernd (Meschendorf)?


----------



## Micky

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Hurricaneangler schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich mußte Lars wieder nach Hause sein Zimmer aufräumen


 
Wie böse... |supergri 

Glückwunsch auch zu Deiner Trutte, Lars hatte kurz berichtet #6


----------



## Hurricaneangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

jo danke , war bisher auch meine Beste !
Gruß


----------



## Jan77

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> Ach Du warst das!:q
> 
> Ich war am Freitag mit dem Boot unterwegs. In Neustadt geslippt und dann den ganzen Tag geschleppt. Richtung Grömitz und Kyriengrund. Schöne Dorsche haben wir verhaftet, aber außer einem Aussteiger kein Biss von einer Mefo....|uhoh: Nix zu machen! Nächstes mal....
> 
> Nochmal Petri Heil und lass sie Dir schmecken!
> 
> Wulli


 
Ach Du warst das..........#6 

Ich stand am Freitag erst bei Dahme und dann bei Neustadt bis zum Bauch im Wasser, um wieder mal ne glatte Nullnummer abzugreifen :c  

Bei Dahmeshöved konnte eine Trutte meinem Vicky zwar nicht widerstehen, aber sie verabschiedete sich nach einem kurzen Ringkampf wieder in die Freiheit. Also warte ich dieses Jahr immer noch auf Silber..........;+


----------



## pohlk

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Nachdem ich den Mefo's letztes Wochenende den Rücken gekehrt habe, werde ich mir am Donnerstag wohl mal 3 Stunden von der Arbeit frei nehmen und es mal wieder versuchen. 
Immer getreu dem Motto: Wer nix wagt, der nix gewinnt!

Ach ja, die lieben Trutten... |uhoh: 

Irgendwie Zweifel ich manchmal dran..(oder vielleicht auch an meinen anglerischen Fähigkeiten.)#c


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



pohlk schrieb:


> Immer getreu dem Motto: Wer nix wagt, der nix gewinnt!
> 
> Ach ja, die lieben Trutten... |uhoh:
> 
> Irgendwie Zweifel ich manchmal dran..(oder vielleicht auch an meinen anglerischen Fähigkeiten.)#c


 
Genau Karsten: wer nix wagt der nix gewinnt, wer nicht vögelt kriegt kein Kind!

Immer positiv denken; zum Bleistift so:

Ich war heute von 14.00 - 18.00 konsequent am Fischen und habe einen hervorragenden Beitrag zum Artenschutz geleistet.:g 

Mehr war heute leider nicht drin. Auch alle Nachbarn gingen leer aus.
Mal sehen, ob das Wochenende was bringt - so ein bischen Ostwind kann uns doch nix anhaben.;+ |rolleyes


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Ach wenn ich nerven sollte, aber jedes Schreiben zählt. Macht bitte mit. Im Fischereiamt ist man der Meinung, das es schon schwer sein wird, 6 Angler an einem Stang ziehen zu lassen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=97046&page=2


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

auf anderer leute kosten hier lustig machen  @ mickey und hurrican  

 ...

muss ich erst die mefos für euch anlocken dass sie beißen ?? 
--> nächstes mal wird gefälligst gemeinsam attackiert damit das klar is  ...

meldet euch..
dickes petri an euch nochmal.... jetzt bin ich aber auch mal dran... 

gruß 
lars


----------



## Schnulli

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



grobro schrieb:


> *...warten auf die nächste Welle !!!!*
> 
> Und es hat bummmmmm gemacht. *g* Vielleicht wird es zum Wochenende bereits wieder wärmer bzw. milder. Mal sehen.
> Der Audi ist vollgetankt, die neue 0,12 Fireline in smoke aufgespult und eine neue Spule Berkley Vanish Fluo-Carbon Vorfach liegt bereit. Ebenso die sauscharfen Gamakatsu Drillinge in feuerrot.
> Ich mach jeden Tag meine Tiefkühltruhe auf und schaue mir meine eingefrorenen Silberschätze der letzten 3 Wochen an.
> 
> Könnte man mein Stadium bereits als eine Art Notstand bezeichnen ??? ) Mädels, ich will wieder ans Wasser, sonst dreh ich durch !



:m 
Da gibt es bestimmt noch mehr Boardies mit diesen Anzeichen:q#h 
Habe heute mit einem Notarzt gesprochen, dagegen gibt es kein Medikament......#c
Es sei denn..... an die Küste, rein in die Watthose und fischen


Petri und Gruß

Schnulli

Der in der Woche angelt


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Schnulli schrieb:


> :m
> Da gibt es bestimmt noch mehr Boardies mit diesen Anzeichen:q#h
> Habe heute mit einem Notarzt gesprochen, dagegen gibt es kein Medikament......#c
> Es sei denn..... an die Küste, rein in die Watthose und fischen
> 
> 
> Petri und Gruß
> 
> Schnulli
> 
> Der in der Woche angelt


 
Genau so siehts aus #6


----------



## xxcruiserxx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

so am samstag geht es mit ca. 10 man los nach fehmarn.
hoffentlich können wia was fangen
bericht kommt dann am samstagabend oder sonntag


----------



## angelschnur

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hallo ,
hier ein kleiner nachtrag zu meiner ersten Mefo !

Gefangen: Fehmarn bei Flygge
Köder: More-silda
Größe: 55cm ca. 4pf.
Zeit,Datum: ca.13h am 11.03.07

Muss dazu sagen das ich das erste mal auf Mefo unterwegs war. :vik: :vik: :vik: 








Gruß

Sascha


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Glückwunsch, so ein schnelles Erfolgserlebnis hat wahrlich nicht jeder! :m Schöner Fisch.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Micky

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



donlotis schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, so ein schnelles Erfolgserlebnis hat wahrlich nicht jeder! :m Schöner Fisch.


 
Ich kenne da inzwischen noch jemanden... *(Klick)* sorry, ist ein anderes Forum aber ne schöne Geschichte !!


----------



## nick noize

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hallo Ihr Lieben

Auch ich hatte am Wochenende an der Ostsee unverschämtes Glück. Drei Tage am, bzw im Wasser, als es endlich auf einen 
grün/gelben Spöket krachte. 
Meine erste Meerforelle und was für eine. :vik: 
79 cm! Und selbst filletiert brachte es die Schöne noch auf über 
drei Kilo! 
Gut, dass meine Omi in Travemünde wohnt, werde sie wohl bald wieder besuchen müssen.  

Grüsse

Nils


----------



## Norgeguide

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Schönes Tier!! Glückwunsch!!
Aber, das Blut gehört doch nicht auf´s Bild.#q
Hasste bestimmt in der Aufregung vergessen.
Macht halt alles so ein bißchen kaput.
Trotzdem dickes petri und Glückwunsch#6


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Petri, schöner Fisch.


So... Hier nochmal die versprochenen Bilder






Eckernförde am morgen bei niedrigwasser







Apenrader Bucht (Varnaes) am vormittag. Sturm kam erst später  







Me and myself in Varnaes #h 







Der Lohn des WE's. Eine 45er aus Eckernförde auf Springer. Ihre kleinere Schwester aus Dänemark schwimmt wieder.


----------



## gummiente

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@xxcruiserxx



> so am samstag geht es mit ca. 10 man los nach fehmarn.
> hoffentlich können wia was fangen
> bericht kommt dann am samstagabend oder sonntag



Bitte tut uns das nicht an.

Gruß der der da am Wochende überrannt wird...


----------



## xxcruiserxx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@ gummiente

ganz so viel sind wa wohl doch nich^^


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@xxcruiserxx

Meinst du die Guidinggeschichte vom Sportfischercenter?
Da munkelte man gestern im Laden von 20 Leuten.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## pohlk

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hatte gestern wieder einen geilen Angeltag. 

Also ich war 5 Stunden unterwegs  , bin über 250km   mit dem Auto die Insel rauf und runter gefahren  und habe aufgrund widrigster Bedingungen gut 10 min. geangelt. :r :r :r 

Manche Tage sind echt zum :v


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



pohlk schrieb:


> Hatte gestern wieder einen geilen Angeltag.
> 
> Also ich war 5 Stunden unterwegs  , bin über 250km mit dem Auto die Insel rauf und runter gefahren  und habe aufgrund widrigster Bedingungen gut 10 min. geangelt. :r :r :r
> 
> Manche Tage sind echt zum :v


 
Mein Beileid Karsten - genau so ging es mir im Februar auch|gr: 

Ich bin noch unentschieden, ob ich morgen nach Hiddensee rüberrutsche. Keiner mag mitkommen|kopfkrat 
Andererseits: den ganzen Strand für mich allein und hunderte bissíge Fische...|kopfkrat 



Hatte heute übrigens auch noch Fischkontakt:

Wo: Nähe des Strelasundes
Wann: 18.20 -18.40
Temperatur: 180 -200°C

:m


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Mir gings heute auch nicht viel besser. Bin zwar keine 250 km mit dem Auto gefahren, sondern nur 10 mit dem Fahrrad, aber gefischt hab ich auch nicht. Vierte Mal in Folge, dass ich ohne Fischkontakt bin. Seitdem die Algen da sind, sind alle Fische weg#c


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Seitdem die Algen da sind, sind alle Fische weg#c



meinst du die abgestorbenen Braunalgen die jetzt an der Oberfläche treiben?

Diese Placken sind mir letztes WE auch aufgefallen.


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Keine Ahnung, was das genau für Algen sind. Es begann damit, dass das Wasser leicht bräunlich /grünlich getrübt war und ein richtiger Schmierfilm auf der Oberfläche war. Der Film ist inzwischen weg, aber die Trübung ist immer noch da. Seitdem hab ich keinen Fisch mehr gesehen. Abgestorbene Algen an der Oberfläche hab ich aber nicht beobachtet.


----------



## Schnulli

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moin,

 @sundeule 

Danke für diesen tollen Fangbericht #6
Und wie war der Drill mit der Gabelrute...|kopfkrat:q

Da bitte ich doch glatt mal ums Rezept :m

Petri und Gruß

Schnulli

Der in der Woche angelt


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Wo teiben sich die Algen denn überall rum? 

danke für auskünfte


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

ich hatte die braune Suppe vor Apenrade.


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Und wie sah es in Apenrade mir Fisch aus?


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

danke,

hat jemand infos wie's von eckernförde bis kiel aussieht?


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Einmal Trutten geschont heute. Nachdem ich heute morgen um sechs Hiddensee abgewählt habe, weil ich keinen Bock auf die lange alleinige Fährüberfahrt hatte, klingelte um sieben das Telefon. Nicolausi hat von seiner Regierung grei bekommen.
Kurz entschlossen: wenn wir in zehn Minuten im Auto sitzen, schaffen wir die Fähre noch...
Zehn Minuten sind kanz schön  kurz#d
Also: zu spät, keine Fähre, wenn mensch schon mal im Auto sitzt doch nach Rügen hoch, zwei Stündchen Lehmbrühe in Dranske ansehen und ab nach Hause



@ Schnulli: es war ein respektabler Drill 

Rezept: ganz simpel salzen, Pfeffer aus der Mühle, mit Gemüse füllen und für eine halbe Stunde unter Folie in den Backofen. Haut hinterher abziehen, feddich#6


----------



## eastspöket

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

mooin mooin
die Meerforelle is ja gar nicht der Fisch der 1000 Würfe.
DIE IS DER FISCH DER 1000 NERVEN.:c :c :c :c 
maaan maaan wad ich da heute erlebt hab.
schon mal im vorraus PETRI HEIL jörg und rolf.:m :m 
bericht wird volgen ich musste abbrechen weil die Arbeit ruft:r 
mfG MAYK


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Bei mir heute auch ne glatte Nullnummer.

Als erstes habe ich mein Glück in Sierksdorf versucht, in der Hoffnung, dass trotz 2 Tage langem Ostwind kein Treibgut im Geflecht hängen bleibt. Nach ner halben Stunde bin ich entnervt abgehauen.
Dann ging es nach Dazendorf: Auch dort Kaffeebraun. Aber etwas hat mich an diesem Strandabschnitt heute sehr zuversichtlich gestimmt: Direkt im Uferbereich hunderte von Watwürmern, die wohl freigespült wurden.Also schnell nochmal zum Auto und 2te Rute (mit Sbiro, denn meine Fliegenrutenwurfkünste sind nicht so ganz windtauglich) mit Wurmimitation klargemacht. Wieder runter ans Wasser, doch auch das Anpassen an das aktuelle Nahrungsangebot hat nicht den gewünschten Erfolg erziehlt. Nach 4 Std. nochmal Platzwechsel ( es wurde mir in DD zu voll). Also ab auf die Insel. Staberhuk leider von Tsunamis überrollt,dickes Wasser. Also ab an die Westküste.....Wallnau und Flügge allerdings so überlaufen, dass ich mich dazu entscheide, hier definitiv nicht zu fischen. Bleibt noch der Norden der Insel, aber auch hier macht mir der Wind wahrscheinlich zu schaffen. Habe mich also dagegen entschieden, den Norden aufzusuchen. Am Sund habe ich es erst gar nicht versucht. Erstens Drift und Zweitens Brandungsangler en masse.
Hätte es natürlich noch in Großenbrode auf dem Rückweg versuchen können. Aber irgendwie war mir heute mal mehr nach Autofahren als nach Angeln....#q Und so bin ich dann auch an Weissenhaus einfach mal vorbeigerauscht. Es gibt so Tage, an denen man sich selber nicht so ganz versteht. Habe auf dem Heimweg dann noch am Klinikum Neustadt 3-5 Würfe gemacht und mich dann dazu entschieden, den restlichen Tag mit Fliegenbinden zu verbringen.


----------



## ~JoJo~

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Ort: Kieler Förde (Westküste)
Datum: 25.03. (heute)
Uhrzeit: 17.30- 19.00 Uhr
Wind: auflandig aus Ost
Wetter: blauer Himmel und viel Sonne 

Fänge: eine um die 40 cm, die wieder schwimmt.


----------



## Angelopa

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Mit ner glatten Nullnummer kann ich auch dienen!

Ich war schön um 07:00 MESZ in Weissenhaus im Wasser. Leichte Brandung, ca. 6 Grad Wassertemperatur und leichter Wind au SO. Super Sonnenaufagng, es kann losgehen.
Bis 09:30 Uhr kein Fisch weit und breit. O.K. jetzt mit Belly-Boot?
Erstmal einen heißen Tee und ein Brötchen, denn ohne Mampf kein Kampf. Noch schnell ein Blick über die Kante und die Nase in den Wind gehalten und schlauerweise Das BB im Auto gelassen. Der Wetterbericht hatte seit langem mal wieder Recht und der Wind nahm auf 4-5 aus Ost zu. Wäre also lebensgefährlich gewesen. 
Angeln im sehr trüben Wasser auf den ersten 20m und mit zunehmenden Algen, kannste echt vergessen.
Am ganzen Tag, also bis 17:00 Uhr kamen 4 Forellen von 40-47cm raus. 
Also dreipacken weniger zweipacken und ab nach Neustadt, ein paar Heringe für die angeschlagenen Nerven angeln. Auch hier Fehlanzeige. Aber Schneider sind auch Menschen.

Gruß
angelopa


----------



## grobro

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

...vielleicht gehts ja zum Wochenende wieder rund! Wenn die ganze Woche die Sonne scheint, werden auch die Trutten wieder wild. Ich mache solange updates für meine website.

Gruss aus der Schloßstadt


----------



## priezel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moin,

Ich hatte heute einen schönen Vormittag an der Küste. 

Wo: Innenförde, Dänische Seite
Wie: Spinnfischen
Köder: Hansen Fight, 15 g
Wasser: 7°C
Luft: 10
Wind: leicht auflandig
Wetter: Sonnenschein
Fische: Mefo 49 cm und 57 cm, :vik: dazu kamen noch zwei Aussteiger

Die Fische bissen alle zwischen 9 und 10 Uhr, danach war der Spuk vorbei.


----------



## fimo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

... na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch und guten Appetit!


----------



## Elbhai

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte morgen auch mal mein Glück versuchen, auch wenn die Windvorhersage nicht so dolle ist!
Habt ihr einen Tipp, ob ich lieber Richtung Hökholz oder Fehmarn fahren sollte?
Wie sieht es aktuell mit der Wassertrübung aus? 

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Tach Truttenfans |wavey: 

War ma wieder los, nach lager Entzugszeit.

*Datum:* 27.03.2007
*Ort:* Diedrichshagen
*Wetter:* Sonne pur
*Wind:* OSO 4-5
*Wasser:* 6°C, mit ordentlicher Welle von vorn
*Angelzeit:* 16.30 bis 20.00
*Köder:* Spöki 30gr. und Kutlingen 27gr. (An Fussel und Sbirou war nich zu denken#d )
*Fang:*  Nüscht, außer 2 Anfasser
*Sonstiges:* 
War ordentlich Welle heut, das Wasser war ca. 30 Meter eingetrübt, danach normal. Die Anfasser waren ungefähr an der Grenze zum Trüben, denke die Trutten sind dem Köder gefolgt und haben im Trüben vorbeigefasst.#c 

*Dafür gabs ne Megag..len Sonnenuntergang*

Gruß
Belle
*dererstFreitagwiederloskann*


----------



## toddy

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

heute 14-17.20 uhr.
Fl Förde dän Seite.
Ich u. 2 Kollegen.
Wind O - SO 3-4.
Freund Arne bekam gleich beim 2 ten Wurf auf Stripper seine erste Blinkermeefo. überhaupt( 56 cm ).
Der war happy!!:l :l .
Wasser war sehr stark angetrübt. ca 50 cm -70 cm Sichttiefe.
Sonst leider keine weiteren Kontakte#h #h


----------



## Drillmaschine

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Elbhai schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte morgen auch mal mein Glück versuchen, auch wenn die Windvorhersage nicht so dolle ist!
> Habt ihr einen Tipp, ob ich lieber Richtung Hökholz oder Fehmarn fahren sollte?
> Wie sieht es aktuell mit der Wassertrübung aus?
> 
> Gruß
> der Elbhai



Hökholz kann ich nicht empfehlen. Das Wasser ist zwar recht klar- aber die Fänge lassen mehr als zu wünschen übrig. War heute da. Die Welle macht einem ganz schön zu schaffen |uhoh:.


----------



## pohlk

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Ich habe mich mit der Polizei geeinigt, dass ich das Spritgeld nicht in den Tank meines Auto's, sondern llieber in die Staatskasse tue.

Als Dankeschön habe ich auch direkt 3 Flensburger dafür bekommen. #q 

Das war's dann wohl erstmal die nächsten Wochen mit Mefo.:c 

(Es sei denn, ich finde einen Stralsunder-Mefo-Angler der mich mitnimmt, wenn er Zeit hat.  #h Hallo Andre  #h )


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Na hier scheint es ja mit den Meerforellenfängen zur Zeit nicht so gut zu stehen! |uhoh: 

Also werde ich mal versuchen, euch ein bischen aufzumuntern! :q 


*Begegnung mit Heringsfresser*


Es ist Sonntag der 25. März 2007. Erbarmungslos klingelt mich der Wecker um 06:00 Uhr aus den schönsten „Fang“-Träumen. Aber ich wollte es ja nicht anders haben. Mit dieser Einstellung bin ich nicht alleine, denn Jörg (elbtwister) und Mayk (eastspöket) sind auch mit von der Partie. Um 08:00 Uhr haben wir uns verabredet. Wir treffen uns auch fast pünktlich am Wasser. Kurzer Schnack und dann ab in die Klamotten. Klärchen grinst uns schon vom strahlend blauen Himmel entgegen. Ob sie uns sagen will, dass heute der Tag der Meerforellen ist?  |kopfkrat  Nachdem alles startklar gemacht ist, stiefeln wir zum Wasser. Wir haben uns, nach ausgiebigen Studium der Tiefenkarte,:b   für einen Küstenabschnitt in der Wismarer Bucht entschieden. Nach gut 10 Minuten Fußmarsch stiefeln wir voller Elan ins kühle Nass. Mayk geht rechts von mir ins Wasser und Jörg montiert an Land noch schnell seine Rute. Ich bin gerade 20m ins Wasser gegangen, als ich fast einen Schock bekommen.   Nein, keine „Riesenmeefo“, sondern Wassereinbruch in der Wathose.:c   Ein kleines Loch kurz über dem linken Stiefelansatz. Vor Wut brodelt es in mir.:e   Und das aus gutem Grund, habe ich doch die Wathose erst ganze 8 Tage in meinem Besitz.#d   Es ist der dritten Einsatz in dieser Wathose. Wo ist bloß die Qualität von früher geblieben. Zähneknirschend verlasse ich das „kühle“ Nass wieder. Jörg ging gleich mal zu Mayk um ihn zu fragen, ob er eventuell Flickzeug dabei hätte. Hatte er leider nicht, aber er bot mir seine Ersatzwathose an. #6  Mayk hatte die Hose im Schrittbereich gerade neu geklebt und zusätzlich noch von innen mit „Panzertape“ beklebt. Ich nahm das Angebot bereitwillig an. Erstens bestand so für mich die Gelegenheit doch noch zu angeln und zweitens konnte ich so für Mayk die „Dichteprüfung“ unternehmen. Ich ging also im Eilschritt zu den Autos und wechselte die Wathose. Frohen Mutes stiefelte ich anschließend wieder zu den Jungs. Schnell rein ins Wasser und ab mit dem Snap zum Horizont. Das war dank des leicht ablandigen Windes, der BALZER Magna Matrix Rute, der Shimano Twin Power 5000 FA Rolle und der 0,15mm Fireline auch kein Problem. Jörg sagte mir noch, dass er kurz zuvor einen Nachläufer gehabt hätte. Der Ehrgeiz war voll entbrannt. Nach etwa 1,5 Stunden, es war inzwischen schon 11:30 Uhr, gingen wir erst mal wieder zum Strand. Dort stellte ich fest, das die „Dichteprüfung“ leider negativ ausfiel. Es war doch recht feucht im Schritt. An dieser Stelle bitte keine falschen Schlussfolgerungen!!! Wir verdrückten erst mal ein Brötchen und genossen eine Tasse Tee. Frisch gestärkt und nach einem ausgiebigen Gespräch auch wieder voll motiviert ging es um 12:45 Uhr wieder ins Wasser. Wir waren zuvor noch gut 300m weiter den Strand entlang gegangen. Bisher hatte ich es die ganze Zeit mit Köder in Naturfarben versucht. Jetzt sollte mal etwas Abwechslung in die Farbpalette kommen. Ich montierte also einen 30 gr. Snap in rot/schwarz und schickte ihn mit einem kräftigen Wurf auf Reisen. Auch Jörg hatte inzwischen auf diesen Köder, allerdings in 25 gr., gewechselt. Nach fünf weiteren Würfen hatte ich plötzlich einen guten Biß.:z   Ich rief zu Jörg rüber „Fiiiisch“!!! Meiner Meinung nach musste es sich um eine ca. 50 – 55 cm große Meerforelle handeln. Die Gegenwehr war nicht zu stark. Doch dann geschah etwas, das uns den Atem anhalten ließ. Als der Fisch noch gut 15 m vor mir war, wurde die Rute schlagartig krumm, die Rollenbremse sang ein surrendes Lied und eine große Meerforelle schraubte sich aus dem Wasser. Sofort entfuhren meinem Mund Stoßgebete an den Herrn. Jetzt begann erst der eigentliche Drill des Fisches. Mehrfach katapultierte sich die silberne Schönheit in ganzer Länge aus dem Wasser. Immer wieder begleitet von starken Fluchten und der kreischenden Bremse meiner Rolle. Als der Fisch vor dem Kescher erschien, stockte mir der Atem. Geistesgegenwärtig schloß ich meine Beine, denn die Meerforelle schoß direkt an meinen Füßen vorbei. Ich drehte mich um 180 ° und setzte den Drill fort. Nach gut 15 bangen und endlosen Minuten gelang mir gleich der erste Kescherversuch. Jörg hatte schon längst seinen Fotoapparat zur Hand genommen und hatte den Drill in Bildern festgehalten. Als die Keschermaschen sich um den gewaltigen Leib schlossen, entfuhr meiner Kehle ein lauter Jubelschrei.:vik:   Der Herr hatte mich erhört und mich siegreich aus diesem Duell hervorgehen lassen. Gemeinsam gingen Jörg und ich ans Ufer. Auch Mayk war das Szenario nicht entgangen und auch er kam zum Strand. Nachdem ich den Fisch versorgt hatte wurde das Maßband angelegt. 74 cm pures Ostseesilber lag vor uns.|jump:   Wir schauten uns an und grinsten um die Wette. Die „Petri Heil“ Glückwünsche nahm ich gerne entgegen. Dann setzte ich mich erst mal auf einen Stein und genoss den Fang. Jörg und Mayk waren schon wieder im Wasser. Es dauerte keine fünf Minuten und die Rute von Mayk wurde mit brachialer Gewalt auf die Wasseroberfläche gerissen. Die Rollenbremse schrie auf und in einer Entfernung von gut 20 m vor ihm schraubte sich eine wahre „Monsterforelle“ aus dem Wasser. Doch dann geschah etwas, was sich keiner in dieser Situation wünscht, der Fisch stieg aus. Dieser Fisch hätte die 80 cm Grenze locker geknackt! Die riesengroße Enttäuschung stand Mayk ins Gesicht geschrieben.:c   Auch dieser Fisch hatte auf einen 25 gr. Snap in rot/schwarz gebissen. Kurz darauf konnte Jörg noch eine Meerforelle von 46 cm landen. Sicherlich ein schöner Fisch, aber die Freude wurde durch das gerade Geschehene doch getrübt. Kurze Zeit später verließ uns Mayk, denn er musste die Heimreise antreten. Nachdem Jörg und ich noch gut eine Stunde ohne weiteren Kontakt weiter gefischt hatten, beschlossen wir diese Tour zu beenden. Die Fische wurden noch ausgenommen. Dabei stellte sich heraus, dass die 74-er Meefo den Magen bis auf fünf kleine Stichlinge, leer hatte. Der Mageninhalt der 46-er Meefo ergab viele Flohkrebse und einen Tangläufer. Am Auto angekommen verstauten wir unser Geschirr und verabschiedeten uns.
An dieser Stelle möchte ich Jörg für seine tollen Fotos danken und Mayk für seine Hilfsbereitschaft bezüglich der geliehenen Wathose.:m :m :m   Ich hätte dieses Erlebnis sonst nicht gehabt. Und Kopf hoch Mayk. Auch du bekommst noch mal den „Fisch des Lebens“!#6 

Leider klappt es nicht, die Bilder hochzuladen. Kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen? Ich würde die Bilder dann per E-Mail schicken. Wer ist Bitte so nett. Die Bilder sind es wert.! #6  Sind ca. 15 Stück!


----------



## Torsk1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hier mal die Bilder von dem glücklichen Fänger!
Petri dazu:m


----------



## Torsk1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Und noch welche


----------



## bennie

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

sahneteil! glückwunsch zum silberbarren


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Wow #6. Die Bilder erinnern mich an meine 72 er von Anfang März, auch wenn ich keinen Kescher dabei hatte. So eine will ich auch noch mal |supergri.


----------



## Torsk1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

:m :m

ich glaub das waren alle


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Was für ein Traumfisch!!!! Und Bilder die Lust auf _meer_ machen. Dickes, fettes Petri von mir.


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hi Rolf, jetzt hast du deine dicke (für diese Saison):m Kräftiges Petri von mir#6
Schön zu sehen wie die Balzer Matrix "arbeitet" das richtige Gerät für ne ü 70


----------



## Buschangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

|schild-g *Ein fettes,fettes Petri dem Fänger!!!!#r    Ich will auch:c *


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

#6 

feines Ding Rolf.....

ganz fettes Petri mein Bester #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## sundeule

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@mefohunter84: Petri Heil! das ist doch wahrlich ein Fisch zum Mitfreuen.

@Pohlk: Ich würde Dich ja gern mitnehmen aber ich fahre heute Nacht nach S-Anhalt und bin dort bis Sonntag fleißig.#c 

Hoffentlich geht es einigermaßen. Ich habe heute auf Rügen gearbeitet und aufgrund von Fieber entschieden, nicht in s Wasser zu steigen(Klamotten lagen im Auto)

Zu Hause erreichte mich dann ein Anruf von Nicolausi, der kackfrech mitteilte, vier (4!) Trutten gefangen zu haben.
Mann, was bin ich ne Weichwuast#q :g |supergri !


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@ all
Besten Dank für die Glückwünsche! #6 

@ skorpion #h 
Tja Martin, die gute BALZER Matrix! #6   Jetzt habe ich schon 3 Superfische, 2x 74cm und 1x 84cm (deshalb mefohunter84 :m )
Mal sehen, was als nächstes kommt.

Allen anderen ebenfalls viel Petri Heil! #6


----------



## Boddenmops

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@ mefohunter84

Dickes Petri zum Traumfisch ! #6
Ich glaube, wir müssen wohl mal als Balzer-Duo zusammen los (ein Kumpel hätte auch noch Interesse - wenn das i.O. geht) - wenn ich mal die Heimat besuche. Nr. hab ich ja.

Auch den anderen Fängern weiterhin Petri Heil !!!


----------



## Locke

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

War heute mit theactor unterwegs.

Beim dritten Auswurf konnte ich eine schöne 61er verhaften.
War gar nicht richtig im Wasser und fischte "blind".
Die Suppe war nicht zu überwerfen, aber mittendrin hat sie zugebissen.
Kleiner Bericht und Bilder

Gruss Locke


@Mefo84
Dickes Petri! Schönes Tier. #6


----------



## elbtwister

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

hallo rolf (Mefohunter 84),mayk(eastspöket) and all#h 
was für ein tag#6 !und was für ein fisch#6 !! wenn ich so zurückdenke,komme ich immer noch in's schwärmen.geil auch das ich den hammerdrill aus nächster nähe ablichten durfte. war schon ein wahnsinn wie zickig der fisch drauf war,und wie sauber rolf die trutte ausdrillte.nochmals ein dickes petri von mir:m .schade das der zweite spektakuläre drill(eastspöket) nur von kurzer dauer war,und ich zum knipsen zu weit entfernt stand .und mayk:m die nächsten dicke am band wird den weg in deinen kescher sicher finden. gruß jörg#h


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moin zusammen, war gestern mit nem Arbeitskollegen (Gelegenheitsurlaubsangler !!!), der auch mal auf Mefo fischen wollte auf der Insel (Staberhuk). Ich leih ihm noch meine frisch ausrangierte Rute und ne vernünftige Rolle, hänge ihm noch nen rot/schwarzen Spöket ran und was macht der Kollege ? Ich glaub es immer noch nicht, zweiter Wurf Rute krumm, Hänger ? Nee, 62 cm Ostseesilber #6 , für so ein Guiding zahlen andere Leute ne Menge Geld ...|supergri . FAZIT: Ich bin als Schneider nach Haus gefahren, habe meinen Kescher in der rechtbewegten Ostsee verloren und einen gesunden Menschen mit den Mefo-Virus infiziert ... War trotzdem ein supergeiler Tag.

cu
waveman


----------



## mot67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

28.3.
südl. flensburger förde
9:00-16:00
wolkenlos (kann man an meinem roten gesicht gut erkennen )
die braune trübung des wasser nahm den tag über stetig ab, der anfangs recht kühle wind schlief gegen 14:00 völlig ein, frischte später wieder etwas auf.
als wir ans wasser kamen waren 5-6 angler im wasser, die wohl fast alle fisch hatten. so ging es dann auch weiter, reges kommen und gehen, es wurde immer voller. als wir gegen 16:00 uhr einpackten hatte jeder seinen kontakt gehabt, fast alle fische 40-45, manche schwimmen wieder manche nich  
eine schöne 80er kam auch noch aus dem wasser.
alles in allem waren die fische voll da, super tag, mit etwas ausdauer und glück war gestern für jeden eine forelle im wasser.
gefangen wurde auf alle möglichen bleche und farben als auch mit fliege und springerfliege.
ich persönlich hab meine erste diese jahr, recht fleischige 44cm auf hansen 16gr rot-schwarz.


----------



## fimo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Klasse Bericht - da fiebert man richtig mit. 
Klasse Fisch - traumhaft!!!
|schild-g​


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Mein lieber Jörg (elbtwister), bei so viel "Lobgesang" werde ich ja ganz verlegen!!! |rotwerden |rotwerden |rotwerden |rotwerden |rotwerden 

Mit dem nächsten großen Fisch in Mayk`s Kescher ist das ok. Hoffendlich ist es dann auch "SEIN" Fisch. Nicht das er nur "Kescherhilfe" leistet! :q  :m


----------



## grobro

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Ort: Lidl Markt bei Hamburg
Zeit: Heute früh 8.00
Baaaaam!!!! Bereits zur Eröffnung waren über 30 Leutchen vor der Tür! Alle wollten Angelsachen. Waren ja auch geile Angebote.
Für 22,99 gabs z.B. komplette Teleruten mit Rolle uns Schnur und Zubehör dazu. 
Von dem bekannten "Ferienangelset" allerdings weit entfernt! Genau das richtige Gerät zum Verheizen am See oder an der Küste, wenn mann die teuren Shimanosachen mal schonen möchte.
Also macht euch auf bevor alles weg ist...


----------



## Living Dead

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



grobro schrieb:


> Ort: Lidl Markt bei Hamburg
> Zeit: Heute früh 8.00
> Baaaaam!!!! Bereits zur Eröffnung waren über 30 Leutchen vor der Tür! Alle wollten Angelsachen. Waren ja auch geile Angebote.
> Für 22,99 gabs z.B. komplette Teleruten mit Rolle uns Schnur und Zubehör dazu.
> Von dem bekannten "Ferienangelset" allerdings weit entfernt! Genau das richtige Gerät zum Verheizen am See oder an der Küste, wenn mann die teuren Shimanosachen mal schonen möchte.
> Also macht euch auf bevor alles weg ist...



Petrie|uhoh:


----------



## Bonifaz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Super Bilder und spektakulärer Drill, Rolf. Kann dem Verlust der anderen Mefo nachempfinden, mir ist auch vor kurzem eine ausgestiegen...


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Ich war 4 Tage in Ahrenshoop. Ich konnte eine 68er und eine 49er verhaften. Das Wasser war die ganze Zeit supertrübe und zwei Tage lang standen Netze 60m unter Land und alle 200m eins.

NIE WIEDER MECKLENBURG-VORPOMMERN!!!

Melde mich jetzt erst mal ne Woche nach Langeland ab. Samstag gehts los.

Uli


----------



## Plolo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Meine Ersten als Meerforellen Neuling:

an neuer Spinnrute (20-50g) und 28er Mono

ne 55er und sein Sohn (der wieder schwimmen durfte)
am 19.3. mit 5-6 ablandigen Wind (Böen wohl laut Wetterdienst bis 10 !) (man waren die Würfe weit.. )

gefangen bei Bülk an rot-orangenen 18g Küstenwobbler innerhalb von 10 Minuten (nachdem sich 3 Stunden nix getan hatte), danach war meiner Freundin zu kalt und wir mussten aufhören #c (gerade wo es spannend wurde...)

die anderen 20 Angler die dort rumstanden hatten bis auf eine kleine nix...



Plolo

PS: Fotos folgen vielleicht noch....

am 12.4. gehts rund um Fehmarn weiter !


----------



## eastspöket

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

mooin mooin Rolf|wavey: 
digges PETRI HEIL
aber nicht die Hose war's, sondern mein persölicher Glücksbringer. Ich hatte nach meiner 54-ziger in den Steinen einen Ostseequarz gefunden und trug ihn als Glücksbringer immer bei mir------- bis an jenem Tag--- so'n Schei.....#q 
reingehau'n


----------



## Marcus van K

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moin alle zusammen,

bin gerade aus fünen wieder rein und ich sag lieber nix.

@Rolf dir n fettes Petri Saubere Leistung und n schönes Tier


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hallöchen.

Ich war jetzt 2 Tage im Norden von Deutschlands größter Insel und bis auf einen Fehlbiss kann ich leider nix vorweisen.:c
Ein Kollege, 100m weiter, konnte gestern eine verhaften, aber mehr konnte ich leider nicht sehen. Heute morgen waren dann natürlich Netze am Strand:r......gegen 10.00uhr wurden diese auch eingeholt und was soll ich euch sagen??? Um 14.00uhr kam er zurück und legte sie genau vor meine Nase wieder aus. 
Verdammt......hoffentlich wird das bald anders. Mit den Netzen und den Fischen.


----------



## eddy

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@all

Wie ich euch beneide :c

  Leider kann ich nicht mal "Seeluft schnuppern" #q hab mir den Mittelfuß gebrochen und der liegt seit 1 wo. in "Liegegips"     |krank:     :v
Aber wenn ich irgendwie ans Wasser komme dann ist Schluß mit "Schonzeit" :vik:

Wünsch euch allen ein geiles Frühjahr und spätestens im Herbst bin ich dann auch wieder an der Küste :vik:

Groß edddy


----------



## andre23

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

...tut mir etwas leid für dich...aber hier am sund ist schon lang ende der schonzeit....heute 5 saubere...keine riesen aber waren ok...mal ne frage nach deuschland....von den letzten 20 fischen hatten 9 bandwürmer...wie sieht es bei euch aus?...warte auf meine digicam....dann kann ich euch auch mal mit fotos verwöhnen...

mvh andré


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



			
				andre23 schrieb:
			
		

> .von den letzten 20 fischen hatten 9 bandwürmer...wie sieht es bei euch aus?.


 
die letzte verwurmte hatte ich im Herbst....ansonsten in 2007 noch nicht Eine mit Parasiten..... #h


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Von gestern.

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/680/dsc00073ok3.jpg


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

na da hast ja mal wieder schön zugeschlagen, wa!!

digges petri mein lieber und bis bald beim "biber" 

grüße

mirco


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

[.von den letzten 20 fischen hatten 9 bandwürmer...wie sieht es bei euch aus?.
mvh andré[/quote]

Ich habe noch nie eine gefangen, die von Würmern befallen war.


@ Markus v. K.

Kann ich leider nur unterstreichen. Hab jetzt schon 5 Schneidertouren hinter mir und das bei eigentlich optimalen Bedingungen. Liegt wohl an den Algen. Gestern sah das Wasser aber schon wieder etwas besser aus.


----------



## Jungmefoangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

ist zwar schon bisschen her aber hier kurzer bericht von letzten montag :

wann : 26.3.07 
wo : südlich von haderslev , dk

sind montag morgen um 5 richtung dk gestartet . ca. viertel vor 9 standen wir dann endlich im wasser . statt des gewohnten klaren wassers und dem von der steilküste erkennbaren leopardengrund , erwartete uns eine grüne brühe . die sicht im wasser betrug vielleicht 20 cm ...
bis 15 uhr hatten wir nicht einen zupfer zu vermelden , also nochmal standort gewechselt und im hafen von aabenraa weitergefischt . dort hatten wir allerdings auch keinen erfolg .
trotz des leider ausgebleibenen fangerfolgs war es ein schöner tag mit strahlendem sonneschein .
das trübe wasser ist wohl auf den andauernden ostwind zurückzuführen ...
meint ihr im laufe der nächsten woche ist das wasser dort wieder "normal" , wollte nämlich gerne nochmal einen versuch starten .

würde mich über meinungen von euch freuen


----------



## eastspöket

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...tut mir etwas leid für dich...aber hier am sund ist schon lang ende der schonzeit....heute 5 saubere...keine riesen aber waren ok...mal ne frage nach deuschland....von den letzten 20 fischen hatten 9 bandwürmer...wie sieht es bei euch aus?...warte auf meine digicam....dann kann ich euch auch mal mit fotos verwöhnen...
> 
> mvh andré


 
mooin mooin
bist Du sicher das es Bandwürmer :v waren.Ich hatte vor kurzem mal 2 gefan. die waren voll mit son Zeug,der einen hing sogar ein son Teil aus dem Maul und ich bin davon ausgegangen,dass es SEERINGELWÜRMER waren
MfG mayk


----------



## Angelopa

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Christian D schrieb:


> Von gestern.
> 
> http://img72.*ih.us/img72/680/dsc00073ok3.jpg



Moin Christian D!

Dickes Petri zu dem Fang. Sieht ja schon fast nach ner ganzen Familie aus. Wo hast Du bei diesem ekligen Ostwind denn gestanden? Ich musste feststellen, dass entweder das Wasser wie O-Suppe aussah oder der Blinker auf den Wellen am surfen war.
Eine kurze Meldung wäre nicht schlecht.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



> Wo hast Du bei diesem ekligen Ostwind denn gestanden? Ich musste feststellen, dass entweder das Wasser wie O-Suppe aussah oder der Blinker auf den Wellen am surfen war.
> Eine kurze Meldung wäre nicht schlecht.


 
Ich stand genau da, wo ekliger Ostwind war. Dort habe ich dann festgestellt, dass das Wasser wie O-Suppe aussah und meine Blinker und Fliegen auf den Wellen am surfen waren.........
Schwieriges Angeln, aber den Fischen hat es gefallen.
Sorry, aber ich stehe nicht so auf Massenauflauf!


----------



## Angelopa

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Christian D schrieb:


> Ich stand genau da, wo ekliger Ostwind war. Dort habe ich dann festgestellt, dass das Wasser wie O-Suppe aussah und meine Blinker und Fliegen auf den Wellen am surfen waren.........
> Schwieriges Angeln, aber den Fischen hat es gefallen.
> Sorry, aber ich stehe nicht so auf Massenauflauf!



Danke, diese Art von Auflauf schmeckt auch nicht............


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Datum: 31.03.2007
Ort: Wo die Meefos lauern  
Wetter: Sonne
Wind: O/NO 3-4
Wasser: 7,5°C
Angelzeit: 09.00 bis 20.15
Köder: Snap 25gr. und 30 gr. in verschiedenen Farben
Fang: 1x44cm, schwimmte munter weiter 
Sonstiges: 
Hatte mich mit dario18 (Frank) #h , zum Törn verabredet.
Treffpunkt war um 08:00 Uhr. Zum Beginn wehte noch ein leichtes, wenn auch kaltes Lüftchen aus Ost. Gegen 12:00 Uhr gesellte sich noch eatspöket (Mayk) #h , zu uns. Der Wind hatte schon merklich aufgefrischt. Gegen 13:00 Uhr traf auch noch ein anderer Angler ein. Nun waren wir schon zu viert. Der Wind wehte schon kräftig aus NO. Starker Seitenwind also. Es war ein schwieriges Fischen. Gegen 17:00 Uhr verabschiedete sich erst Mayk und gegen 18:00 Uhr auch noch Frank #h . Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt konnte keiner auch nur einen Biß verbuchen. Dann ließ der Wind merklich nach und schlagartig war Fisch da. Erst hatte der andere Angler eine gut 50-er im Drill, verlor Diese aber kurz vor dem Kescher. Kurz darauf konnte ich die 44-er landen. Keine 10 Minuten später stand der andere Angler mit krummer Rute in der Hand neben mir. Nach kurzem, heftigen Drill, lag eine 69-er im Kescher :k . Er versorgte den Fisch am Strand. Gegen 20:00 Uhr wollte ich das Angeln für den Tag beenden und warf den "berühmten" letzten Wurf. Als der Köder 3m vor mir war, explodierte das Wasser. |uhoh:   Heftige Gegenwehr war die Folge. Leider kam der Fisch kurz darauf wieder frei. Ich schätzte ihn auch auf gut 50cm.
Aber was soll`s. Das ist halt MEERFORELLENFISCHEN"!!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Gestern haben wir es endlich mal wieder geschafft,mit dem ganzen TDAF ne Mefotour zu starten!:vik:
Als Strandabschnitt haben wir uns diesmal Teichhof an Fehmarns Nordküste ausgesucht.Die Fangausbeute war leider nicht so gut da nur der Baron als einziger von 5 Leuten eine wunderschöne 48er fing!Aber was solls, es war traumhaftes Wetter und es hat mal wieder einen riesen Spass gemacht mitn ganzen Team unterwegs zu sein!Gebissen hat die 48er auf nen Kupfer/Roten Möre Silda in 22g!
Anbei noch 4 Fotos von der 48er!
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 58692


Anhang anzeigen 58693


Anhang anzeigen 58694


Anhang anzeigen 58695


----------



## Dr. Komix

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Ja was soll ich sagen?

Ich stand im Wasser um 7.00h an Fehmarns Küste (Wester M D)

Ich konnte es nicht glauben. Ich alleine und sonst keiner. Yes.
Aber das schwimmende Kraut machte mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung und so beschloss ich etwas weiter zu fahren.
In etwa 5km südlicher am Strand war eine Gruppe von 7 Anglern die aber sehr eng zusammen standen obwohl der ganze Strand frei war. Ich habe dann so 3 Stunden gefischt ohne einen Fischkontakt.
Also weiter nach Flügge. Dort ankekommen so um 13.00 merkte ich das irgendwei auf einmal von überall angler kammen um zu fischen. Ach ja da war doch was TDM#q #q #q . 

Na ja dann halt an den 25 Tausend anderen vorbein und einen schönen Abschnitt gefunden wo nicht so viel los war.
Aber nach 2 Stunden ohnen iregendwas bin ich dann die Reise nach hause angetreten. Ach ja von den 30 die ich am Strand gesehen habe hatte keiner was!;+ 


Dr. K


----------



## Peterpaul

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...tut mir etwas leid für dich...aber hier am sund ist schon lang ende der schonzeit....heute 5 saubere...keine riesen aber waren ok...mal ne frage nach deuschland....von den letzten 20 fischen hatten 9 bandwürmer...wie sieht es bei euch aus?...warte auf meine digicam....dann kann ich euch auch mal mit fotos verwöhnen...
> 
> mvh andré


 
Was amcht man mit solchen Forellen? Verwerten ist dann ja wohl nicht mehr möglich oder?


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moin, moin

gestern hats bei mir auch mal endlich geklappt, nach 7 erfolglosen Turns.

wo: Sierksdorf
wann: 15oo- 19oo
Fisch: 2 x Silber ca.50 und die andere so um die 60
Köder: Minipilker & Snaps Grün/Silber und Rot/Schwarz

das Wasser war beim Ostwind angetrübt und es waren ca. 20 andere Anger anwesend
Ein Angler hat eine ca. 80 cm Mefo anlanden können schönes Teil.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## andre23

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

hej...

war heute los leider nix...der sund hat auch extrem wenig wasser...mein hot spot war etwas flach heute...

....auch wenn die seeringler hochzeit haben....aber den unterschied zwischen seeringelwurm und bandwürmern ist klar zu erkennen...habe heute mit 2 dänen gesprochen, die ähnliche erfahrungen besonders bei den fischen um die 45 cm gemacht haben...sie wollen sich mal erkundigen...wieso und weshalb....

ps: letzte woche wurden hier 500.000 kleine mefo´s ausgesetzt!!!....und vom angelverein roskilde wurden letzte woche gut lachse geangelt...

.....es wird besser....

mvh andré


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hallo,
ich möchte diesen Thread noch einmal hochziehen, da Tyron mir in seinem Statement geschrieben hat, er glaubt nicht an meine Aussage, das er bei einigen Trollern diese Fische in erforderlicher Größe nebeneinander sehen kann.
Da ich auch nicht als Laberkopf dastehen möchte, hier ein paar Fotos, die einen Fang vom 1. Mai auf meinem Boot zeigen. Ähnliche Bilder waren auch auf anderen Booten zu sehen.
Ich glaube, sie sind durchaus geeignet, einmal die Unterschiede klar zu sehen und auch zu erkennen, wie sehr der Gesamteindruck von Wichtigkeit ist.
Der obere Fisch ist eine Meerforelle von 77cm und unglaublichen 8,1 kg, der Fisch in der Mitte ein Lachs von 112 cm und 15,8 kg und der untere ein Lachs von 89cm und 7,9 Kilos. Ich habe den großen Lachs noch einmal extra eingestellt, damit man sich von den Größenverhältnissen ein Bild machen kann. Interessant ist auch die Form der Schwanzflossen und -wurzeln sowie der z.B. die Punkte des kleineren Lachses unterhalb der Seitenlinie.


----------



## Mr. Sprock

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Petri nachträglich!
Was für schöne Fische.
Der große Lachs ist wirklich unglaublich, aber auch die Dimensionen der Meerforelle.


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Petri, sind echt super Fische. #6 



> eine Meerforelle von 77cm und unglaublichen 8,1 kg


 
Wat für ein feister Brocken :l


----------



## Juletrae

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@Dolfin
Ist dir mal aufgefallen das der kleine "Lachs" anscheinend keine Fettflosse besitzt?
Ich Tippe bei dem Fisch mal eher auf nen Hybriden.​


----------



## bennie

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

ohne worte...


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch die Form der Schwanzflossen und -wurzeln sowie der z.B. die Punkte des kleineren Lachses unterhalb der Seitenlinie.



Interessant ist auch, dass der kleine Lachs keine Fettflosse hat, der wird also aus einer Besatzmaßnahme kommen.
Dickes Petri, wat für feiste Fische... :k :vik: #6


----------



## Living Dead

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

holy shit!


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Dönnerschlach, Dolfin #6 

Petri Heil und |schild-g  zum dicken Fang #6 :vik:


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Das mit der Fettflosse habe ich natürlich auch gesehen. Ist, wie schon angedeutet, zu 99% ein Zeichen dafür, das der Fisch aus einer Besatzmaßnahme stammt.
Hatte einen weiteren Lachs, dem fehlten beide Brustflossen.

Einen weiteren Hinweis noch, bevor eventuell (und teilweise berechtigt) das Theater wieder losgeht:
Ich habe dieses Gruppenfoto nur wegen der hier einmal angefangenen Diskussion gemacht. Normalerweise stehe ich mehr auf Einzelfotos.
Die Fische wurden betäubt und es wurden Kiemenbögen zum ausbluten geöffnet. Daher keine Halsstiche. Diese Tötungsart bevorzuge ich bei Salmoniden inzwischen.


----------



## Torsk1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Petri zu den Fischen#6 .
Kannst du mir das bitte mal erklären?PN?



Dolfin schrieb:


> Die Fische wurden betäubt und es wurden Kiemenbögen zum ausbluten geöffnet.


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Die Fische wurden betäubt und es wurden Kiemenbögen zum ausbluten geöffnet. Daher keine Halsstiche. Diese Tötungsart bevorzuge ich bei Salmoniden inzwischen.




Glaub ich Dir :m  Müssen wir als nächstes noch den Totenschein mit abbilden ?  :q :q


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

@ Dolfin, #h 

Wirklich eine astreine Strecke! :m    #r 

Aber rechtfertigen mußt du dich hier keinesfalls. Ich meine bezüglich der Glaubwürdigkeit.  #d   

Dennoch beeindruckend soetwas zu sehen.

Aber mal ehrlich. Der obere Fisch ist doch ein Kugelfisch, oder!? |kopfkrat  :m   :q 

Weiterhin viel "Petri Heil"!!! :m


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Vielen Dank, 
es sollte auch nur vorbeugend erwähnt werden. Damit aber auch gut.
Der "Kugelfisch" hat uns auch zum Kopfschütteln angeregt. Ich glaube nicht einmal, das das hier so richtig rüberkommt. Der hatte fast keinen Schwanz und die Filets waren nahezu quadratisch.


----------



## Tyron

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Moin Dolfin,

ich wollte deine Aussagen auch nie anzweifeln, so wie es hier vll rüberkommt...Da ich deine Posts ja nun auch nicht erst seit gestern verfolge, weiß ich schon, dass du es absolut nicht nötig hast, hier irgendwelchen Tüddelkram zu texten.
Wenn dies bei dir/euch so rüberkam, jetzt schonmal ein ganz dickes SORRY.

Die Bilder sind sehr beeindruckend und zeigen mir nur, dass so welche Strecken auch in heimischen Gewässern mit entsprechender Kenntniss und Equipment durchaus möglich sind.

Schönen abend noch und weiterhin solche Granatenfänge

#h


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

Hallo Tyron
so war das auch von mir nicht gemeint. Es stand nur eine Behauptung offen, die ich gern belegen wollte. Es gab in der Zeit einige weitere Gelegenheiten auf anderen Booten, vergleichbare Fotos zu schießen.


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2007*

#6#6#6
Alle Achtung für einen Haidjer beachtliche Fische.
Weiterhin Peteri-Heil, aber lass noch was drin





Peter


----------

